# Assago, accoltellate 5 persone. Anche Pablo Mari del Monza.



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2022)

Follia ad Assago, dove un uomo irrompe con un coltello nel centro commerciale Milanofiori e colpisce cinque persone. Tre di loro sono gravi. Tra i feriti anche il giocatore Pablo Mari del Monza.

*Pablo Marí è stato trasportato in codice rosso al Niguarda. Accoltellato al torace in modo grave, ma cosciente. Morto uno dei dipendenti Carrefour accoltellati.

Galliani sulle condizioni di Pablo Mari:"Il giocatore ha avuto una ferita abbastanza profonda sulla schiena, penetrante, ma non ha toccato organi vitali come polmoni: non è in pericolo di vita. Mi dicono che dovrebbe riprendersi abbastanza rapidamente. Ha dei muscoli lesionati, delle lesioni. Ma non è gravissimo. È cosciente e gli stanno dando dei punti in una sala operatoria o qualcosa di simile. Ma ripeto, non è in pericolo di vita".*


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Ottobre 2022)

Le nostre città sono ormai in balia dei pazzi, criminali, stupratori. Che paese degradato.


----------



## Mika (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Le nostre città sono ormai in balia dei pazzi, criminali, stupratori. Che paese degradato.


Spero che il Governo sia intransigente sulla nostra sicurezza e dia alla Forze dell'ordine gli strumenti giusti per proteggerci.


----------



## sacchino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Spero che il Governo sia intransigente sulla nostra sicurezza e dia alla Forze dell'ordine gli strumenti giusti per proteggerci.


Gli strumenti li hanno già sono le pallottole


----------



## Mika (27 Ottobre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Gli strumenti li hanno già sono le pallottole


Ma non possono sparare il primo colpo, nemmeno alle gambe, se prima non sparati, poi se non vengono uccisi/feriti gravemente allora possono rispondere.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Follia ad Assiago, dove un uomo irrompe con un coltello nel centro commerciale Milanofiori e colpisce cinque persone.
> Tre di loro sono gravi. Tra i feriti anche il giocatore Pablo Mari del Monza.



"Sicuramente un fascista, paese allo sbando".


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Follia ad Assiago, dove un uomo irrompe con un coltello nel centro commerciale Milanofiori e colpisce cinque persone.
> Tre di loro sono gravi. Tra i feriti anche il giocatore Pablo Mari del Monza.


facciamo ritornare le camionette in città per favore


----------



## Mika (27 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> facciamo ritornare le camionette in città per favore


Ma soprattutto una volta presi, che vengano spediti in galera e buttate le chiavi.


----------



## Dexter (27 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto una volta presi, che vengano spediti in galera e buttate le chiavi.


Troppo costoso........


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Altro che fascismo, qui servirebbero gli squadroni della morte sudamericani.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ma in che mondo viviamo?

Qua bisogna fare qualcosa, sta prendendo una piega terribile il nostro paese… 
Ormai si deve aver paura anche ad andare al supermercato di pomeriggio, siamo alla follia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Pablo Marí è stato trasportato in codice rosso al Niguarda. Accoltellato al torace in modo grave, ma cosciente.
Morto uno dei dipendenti Carrefour accoltellati.*


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2022)

Surreale, praticamente al fanta come motivazione metteranno "Condizioni critiche dopo accoltellamento al centro commerciale, da valutare se scartarlo alla prima occasione nel caso si ristabilisse".


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ci vorrebbe un Bolsonaro! Magari se non lo rieleggono, si può trasferire qui.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci vorrebbe un Bolsonaro! Magari se non lo rieleggono, si può trasferire qui.


 
Io direi Duterte.


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco, non dico che vado spesso ma mi è capitato diverse volte di andarci, tra l'altro è di fronte al Forum dove fanno partite e concerti
Di questi "malati di mente" se ne sente parlare sempre più spesso, e vari addetti ai lavori tra i quali la Bruzzone che è quasi ogni giorni a Ore14 denuncia il fatto che bisogna fare qualcosa. Da quando sono stati chiusi i manicomi sta gente è tutta a piede libero

Correggerei il titolo perchè Assiago sembra il formaggio


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io direi Duterte.


Duterte però è un fanatico delle mascherine peggio di Speranza. 

Fonte, le filippine che corteggio online .


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Duterte però è un fanatico delle mascherine peggio di Speranza.
> 
> Fonte, le filippine che corteggio online .


Mascherine e vaccini. Con quarta dose obbligatoria per tutti. Comunque adesso c'è un altro premier, figlio di un altro dittatore lì che ha governato anni fa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2022)

Vorrei postare un video ma gli short di youtube non vengono caricati come i video normali.
L'Italia non ha più speranza.

Quando anche dei fottutissimi BAMBINI si permettono di fare ciò che vogliono e minacciare.
Un tempo (neanche troppo lontano eh) a me bastava uno sguardo di mio padre per farmi rigare abbastanza dritto, ora....boh..


----------



## Dexter (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vorrei postare un video ma gli short di youtube non vengono caricati come i video normali.
> L'Italia non ha più speranza.
> 
> Quando anche dei fottutissimi BAMBINI si permettono di fare ciò che vogliono e minacciare.
> Un tempo (neanche troppo lontano eh) a me bastava uno sguardo di mio padre per farmi rigare abbastanza dritto, ora....boh..


Monnezza di "italiani di seconda generazione". Io mi tengo stretti gli amici e le conoscenze di prima generazione vah, con sta gente costruiteci voi qualcosa


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Ottobre 2022)

Segnatevi questo mio post: appena verrà abolito il reddito di cittadinanza di questi episodi ne leggerete uno ogni mezz'ora,ci sarà ogni tipo di sfogo specie da parte di "ospiti" in itaglia.


----------



## bmb (27 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Le nostre città sono ormai in balia dei pazzi, criminali, stupratori. Che paese degradato.


Mi sembra che vada molto meglio qua che negli altri paesi del mondo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Ottobre 2022)

Sconvolgente


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Spero che il Governo sia intransigente sulla nostra sicurezza e dia alla Forze dell'ordine gli strumenti giusti per proteggerci.


Complicato, siamo in Italia.
Il deterrente sono le pene severe e scontate fino alla fine come fanno in altri paesi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Monnezza di "italiani di seconda generazione". Io mi tengo stretti gli amici e le conoscenze di prima generazione vah, con sta gente costruiteci voi qualcosa



Che ci devi costruire con questi, una capanna sull'albero?
La raddrizzata serviva qualche anno fa, ora temo sia troppo tardi.

Per tutti eh, anche per quelli di prima generazione.


----------



## Kayl (27 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che vada molto meglio qua che negli altri paesi del mondo


stare meno peggio non significa stare bene.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vorrei postare un video ma gli short di youtube non vengono caricati come i video normali.
> L'Italia non ha più speranza.
> 
> Quando anche dei fottutissimi BAMBINI si permettono di fare ciò che vogliono e minacciare.
> Un tempo (neanche troppo lontano eh) a me bastava uno sguardo di mio padre per farmi rigare abbastanza dritto, ora....boh..



Certo che anche gli altri che non sono intervenuti ad aiutare la ragazza... Mamma mia...

Sti bambini sono feccia, andrebbero fatti sparire già ora. Tra qualche anno saranno un giro a spacciare e a fare chissà cosa.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo mio post: appena verrà abolito il reddito di cittadinanza di questi episodi ne leggerete uno ogni mezz'ora,ci sarà ogni tipo di sfogo specie da parte di "ospiti" in itaglia.


Non verrà abolito. E quello che hai scritto è una delle cause per cui non lo faranno. Io sarei d'accordo comunque di togliere sussidi di disoccupazione, invalidità e robe varie e dare indistintamente 500 euro (e basta) a tutti con salario minimo di 1500 euro per chi invece lavora.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che vada molto meglio qua che negli altri paesi del mondo


Però attenzione, il confronto va fatto anche verso 20 o 30 anni fa e ti assicuro che ora è MOOLTO peggio. Non solo a Milano, in tutta Italia. È evidente che c è qualcosa che non va, inutile mettere la testa sotto la sabbia. Bisogna far qualcosa ora, altrimenti sarà sempre peggio.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Follia ad Assiago, dove un uomo irrompe con un coltello nel centro commerciale Milanofiori e colpisce cinque persone.
> Tre di loro sono gravi. Tra i feriti anche il giocatore Pablo Mari del Monza.



Un 30enne è morto.
Una tragedia, c è poco da dire.

Ma sti pazzi, non potrebbero almeno fare tipo Dexter Morgan?

Sempre la povera gente ci va di mezzo.


----------



## Rudi84 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo me ci vorrebbe il Punitore almeno non ci sarebbe il problema dell'affollamento delle carceri


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non verrà abolito. E quello che hai scritto è una delle cause per cui non lo faranno. Io sarei d'accordo comunque di togliere sussidi di disoccupazione, invalidità e robe varie e dare indistintamente 500 euro (e basta) a tutti con salario minimo di 1500 euro per chi invece lavora.


Se dai 500€ a chi non fa nulla, e 1.500€ a chi lavora diciamo “che fa il suo”, poi mi aspetto però che gli stipendi di chi si fa il mazzo (quello vero, in ogni ambito) salgano a 4/5/6.000€, altrimenti il paese va alla deriva perché passa il concetto “se ti fai un mazzo sei pirla perché chi non lo fa prende uguale a te”… pericolosissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Spero che il Governo sia intransigente sulla nostra sicurezza e dia alla Forze dell'ordine gli strumenti giusti per proteggerci.



Episodio ovviamente gravissimo ma che strumenti potrebbe fornire il Governo (uno qualsiasi) per prevenire episodi simili?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se dai 500€ a chi non fa nulla, e 1.500€ a chi lavora diciamo “che fa il suo”, poi mi aspetto però che gli stipendi di chi si fa il mazzo (quello vero, in ogni ambito) salgano a 4/5/6.000€, altrimenti il paese va alla deriva perché passa il concetto “se ti fai un mazzo sei pirla perché chi non lo fa prende uguale a te”… pericolosissimo.


Beh è ovvio che un medico tipo debba guadagnare minimo 3.000 euro. Per fare un esempio. Per non parlare delle forze dell'ordine che si fanno il mazzo tipo le guardie penitenziarie. 

Per 1.500 euro intendo i lavori "semplici" diciamo. Però fidati che se togli tutti i sussidi possibili dando solo quei 500 euro, sono sicuro al 100% che lo stato spenda molto meno di ora, tra redditi di cittadinanza a chi non spetta, falsi invalidi ecc.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> .Follia ad Assiago, dove un uomo irrompe con un coltello nel centro commerciale Milanofiori e colpisce cinque persone. Tre di loro sono gravi. Tra i feriti anche il giocatore Pablo Mari del Monza.
> 
> *Pablo Marí è stato trasportato in codice rosso al Niguarda. Accoltellato al torace in modo grave, ma cosciente. Morto uno dei dipendenti Carrefour accoltellati.*


.


----------



## Giofa (27 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Spero che il Governo sia intransigente sulla nostra sicurezza e dia alla Forze dell'ordine gli strumenti giusti per proteggerci.


Mika anche io vorrei sentirmi più sicuro,ma questo è un pazzo che ha preso un coltello al supermercato e ha accoltellato chiunque gli passasse a tiro, che puoi fare?
Poi da quanto ho capito è italiano, perché mettere in mezzo gli immigrati anche ora?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Segnatevi questo mio post: appena verrà abolito il reddito di cittadinanza di questi episodi ne leggerete uno ogni mezz'ora,ci sarà ogni tipo di sfogo specie da parte di "ospiti" in itaglia.



Il nuovo Governo, per me, al massimo darà un nome diverso al RDC e prevederà maggiori controlli ma non lo abolirà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non verrà abolito. E quello che hai scritto è una delle cause per cui non lo faranno. Io sarei d'accordo comunque di togliere sussidi di disoccupazione, invalidità e robe varie e dare indistintamente 500 euro (e basta) a tutti con salario minimo di 1500 euro per chi invece lavora.



Se non sbaglio questa era una proposta di grillo, ma 500€ sarebbero troppi.
250€ e via, il tanto per garantirti pranzi e cene a forza di pasta, anche in bianco se necessario, e non morire di fame. Però rinunci a tutto, assegni familiari, disoccupazione, graduatorie, concorsi.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Mika anche io vorrei sentirmi più sicuro,ma questo è un *pazzo che ha preso un coltello al supermercato e ha accoltellato chiunque gli passasse a tiro, che puoi fare?*
> Poi da quanto ho capito è italiano, perché mettere in mezzo gli immigrati anche ora?



Esattamente. È praticamente impossibile evitare episodi simili.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio questa era una proposta di grillo, ma 500€ sarebbero troppi.
> 250€ e via, il tanto per garantirti pranzi e cene a forza di pasta, anche in bianco se necessario, e non morire di fame. Però rinunci a tutto, assegni familiari, disoccupazione, graduatorie, concorsi.



La campagna elettorale è finita. Sai benissimo che è impossibile applicare una politica simile.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio questa era una proposta di grillo, ma 500€ sarebbero troppi.
> 250€ e via, il tanto per garantirti pranzi e cene a forza di pasta, anche in bianco se necessario, e non morire di fame. Però rinunci a tutto, assegni familiari, disoccupazione, graduatorie, concorsi.


Si anche. Comunque con 500€, se non hai altri guadagni e di questi tempi non è un "granchè". Se ti arriva la bolletta di 100 euro, il canone, il telefono e ti perdi già 200-300 euro. Poi la roba da mangiare.

In ogni caso, anche i comuni potrebbero applicare il baratto amministrativo per far sì che le strade siano più pulite e le regioni riformare i centri per l'impiego. Ma fa comodo fare campagna elettorale contro qualcuno.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Certo che anche gli altri che non sono intervenuti ad aiutare la ragazza... Mamma mia...
> 
> Sti bambini sono feccia, andrebbero fatti sparire già ora. Tra qualche anno saranno un giro a spacciare e a fare chissà cosa.


È problematico intervenire quando ci sono situazioni di questa gravità dove la coltellata se la può prendere chi va a difendere.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Episodio ovviamente gravissimo ma che strumenti potrebbe fornire il Governo (uno qualsiasi) per prevenire episodi simili?



Facciamo tanto i gradassi con la civiltà occidentale e poi il nostro sistema non può arginare questi episodi? Ma non scherziamo.

Il problema è che i fanatici democratici ci godono, e hanno fatto, e fanno di tutto, per incentivare questa situazione.

Una civiltà impaurita e degradata è più facile da controllare, mentre contemporaneamente si agitano le bandiere arcobaleno di 'sta minchia. A questo criminale gli spari un colpo in testa e amen, e guai a chi tocca il poliziotto che ha sparato.

Ah già, ma non si può fare, perché poi va sotto processo. Guarda caso, quale parte politica ha sempre comandato nella giustizia? I fessacchiotti che abbaiano di buonismo in questi thread non si fanno mai vedere, eh.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh è ovvio che un medico tipo debba guadagnare minimo 3.000 euro. Per fare un esempio. Per non parlare delle forze dell'ordine che si fanno il mazzo tipo le guardie penitenziarie.
> 
> Per 1.500 euro intendo i lavori "semplici" diciamo. Però fidati che se togli tutti i sussidi possibili dando solo quei 500 euro, sono sicuro al 100% che lo stato spenda molto meno di ora, tra redditi di cittadinanza a chi non spetta, falsi invalidi ecc.


Scusami ma da mio punto di vista uno che studia (facendosi il mazzo) al 100% per 10 ore al giorno per 6 o 10 anni medicina, che fa successivamente magari turni di notte, che ha la responsabilità della salute delle persone (dipende poi da cosa si specializza) non può prendere solo il doppio di uno che fa un lavoro qualsiasi, dopo aver vissuto 10 anni tranquillissimi tra scuola e università (o magari neppure). Medico a titolo di esempio, può pure essere un fornaio che si sveglia alle 4 per chiudere alle 20. Uno che si fa il mazzo dal mio punto di vista non esiste prenda uguale a uno che non fa una mazza. Io la vedo così.

poi magari è giusto che tutti ricevano almeno 500€ per campare, ci può stare non dico di no. Però poi però chi si fa il mazzo non può prendere 1.700/2.000€ (come accade ora), perché crolla tutto.
Se si alzano gli stipendi ha super senso un reddito minimo, se la differenza tra il farsi il mezzo 40 anni (e perdere la salute causa stress) e non farselo è per 1.000€ al mese in più o meno penso vedremo tanti vivere al bar, io per primo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Facciamo tanto i gradassi con la civiltà occidentale e poi il nostro sistema non può arginare questi episodi? Ma non scherziamo.
> 
> Il problema è che i fanatici democratici ci godono, e hanno fatto, e fanno di tutto, per incentivare questa situazione.
> 
> ...



Sai benissimo che in nessun Pease democratico è possibile una cosa simile. A prescindere da chi comanda e comanderà nella giustizia, in Italia, non vedremo mai - per me tutto sommato fortunatamente- giustizia sommaria.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Follia ad Assiago, dove un uomo irrompe con un coltello nel centro commerciale Milanofiori e colpisce cinque persone. Tre di loro sono gravi. Tra i feriti anche il giocatore Pablo Mari del Monza.
> 
> *Pablo Marí è stato trasportato in codice rosso al Niguarda. Accoltellato al torace in modo grave, ma cosciente. Morto uno dei dipendenti Carrefour accoltellati.*


Senza parole


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai benissimo che in nessun Pease democratico è possibile una cosa simile. A prescindere da chi comanda e comanderà nella giustizia, in Italia, non vedremo mai - per me tutto sommato fortunatamente- giustizia sommaria.



Mi stai forse dicendo che qualcuno è libero di prendere un fucile mitragliatore con una camionata di munizioni e fare una carneficina perché nessuno gli può sparare per farlo smettere?

Perché questa non è democrazia.

Se non ti dispiace sparare ad un criminale per farlo smettere non è giustizia sommaria, è istinto di conservazione, cosa che tutti gli esseri hanno. Tutti tranne noi, forse.

Io codesti discorsi non li farei a chi è rimasto ferito o ucciso.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Mi stai forse dicendo che qualcuno è libero di prendere un fucile mitragliatore con una camionata di munizioni e fare una carneficina perché nessuno gli può sparare per farlo smettere?*
> 
> Perché questa non è democrazia.
> 
> ...



Perdonami, forse stai confondendo gli Stati Uniti con l’Italia. In questo topic si discute di un episodio gravissimo ma - a quanto pare - messo in atto da un folle in un negozio. Non capisco come si dovrebbe prevenire una tragedia simile. Se per te poi una volta fermato bisogna sparargli in testa e fine della storia non posso che rispettare la tua opinione ma me ne dissocio.

Se poi vogliamo parlare di necessità di certezza della pena mi trovi perfettamente d’accordo.


----------



## smallball (27 Ottobre 2022)

Purtroppo I centri commerciali sono tra i luoghi dove più facilmente può accadere un episodio del genere


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Follia ad Assiago, dove un uomo irrompe con un coltello nel centro commerciale Milanofiori e colpisce cinque persone. Tre di loro sono gravi. Tra i feriti anche il giocatore Pablo Mari del Monza.
> 
> *Pablo Marí è stato trasportato in codice rosso al Niguarda. Accoltellato al torace in modo grave, ma cosciente. Morto uno dei dipendenti Carrefour accoltellati.
> 
> Galliani sulle condizioni di Pablo Mari:"Il giocatore ha avuto una ferita abbastanza profonda sulla schiena, penetrante, ma non ha toccato organi vitali come polmoni: non è in pericolo di vita. Mi dicono che dovrebbe riprendersi abbastanza rapidamente. Ha dei muscoli lesionati, delle lesioni. Ma non è gravissimo. È cosciente e gli stanno dando dei punti in una sala operatoria o qualcosa di simile. Ma ripeto, non è in pericolo di vita".*


.


----------



## smallball (27 Ottobre 2022)

Titolo da correggere...il paese è Assago..ahimè a circa 3 km dalla mia casa


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, forse stai confondendo gli Stati Uniti con l’Italia. In questo topic si discute di un episodio gravissimo ma - a quanto pare - messo in atto da un folle in un negozio. Non capisco come si dovrebbe prevenire una tragedia simile. Se per te poi una volta fermato bisogna sparargli in testa e fine della storia non posso che rispettare la tua opinione ma me ne dissocio.
> 
> Se poi vogliamo parlare di necessità di certezza della pena mi trovi perfettamente d’accordo.



Ovviamente se lo fermi non gli spari. Speravo di andare oltre questi dettagli. Ma devi fermarlo immediatamente.

E' chiaro che andiamo per iperboli, ma qui ci vuole più pugno di ferro. Di più nel senso di parecchio di più. Altrimenti, spero che nessuno che condivide la situazione attuale ci si trovi nel mezzo, perché secondo me parlarne e viverla da possibile bersaglio è un po' diversa.

Rimane il fatto che se non riesci a fermarlo è tuo dovere, in quanto forza dell'ordine e protettore della sicurezza pubblica, fare di tutto per rendere innocuo il criminale. E devi essere protetto dalla legge. Quindi, prima di fare meetings su internet per decidere il da farsi, se hai un'arma la usi per evitare altre morti.

Uno stato che non segue queste semplici regole è responsabile della morte di tutte le persone che potevano essere salvate, e tutto questo a costo di porre fine alla vita del soggetto. Della certezza della pena nemmeno ne discuto, da far marcire in galera senza altra possibilità.

Qui se non si comincia a usare un po' di frusta, le cose andranno sempre peggio, non so se te ne rendi conto.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Ottobre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Gli strumenti li hanno già sono le pallottole



Se avessero le palle sai quanta gente dovrebbe sparire da un momento all'altro.
Ma per svariati motivi, vuoi le belle "leggi" italiane che tutelano tutti meno che la gente normale, vuoi l'incompetenza e la codardìa dei cosiddetti tutori dell'ordine, le città continuano ad essere piene di feccia, nostrana e non.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Ovviamente se lo fermi non gli spari.* Speravo di andare oltre questi dettagli. Ma devi fermarlo immediatamente.
> 
> E' chiaro che andiamo per iperboli, ma qui ci vuole più pugno di ferro. Di più nel senso di parecchio di più. Altrimenti, spero che nessuno che condivide la situazione attuale ci si trovi nel mezzo, perché secondo me parlarne e viverla da possibile bersaglio è un po' diversa.
> 
> ...



Io invece sono molto meno diplomatico di voi.
Costa molto meno una pallottola piuttosto che mantenere un verme.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente se lo fermi non gli spari. Speravo di andare oltre questi dettagli. Ma devi fermarlo immediatamente.
> 
> E' chiaro che andiamo per iperboli, ma qui ci vuole più pugno di ferro. Di più nel senso di parecchio di più. Altrimenti, spero che nessuno che condivide la situazione attuale ci si trovi nel mezzo, perché secondo me parlarne e viverla da possibile bersaglio è un po' diversa.
> 
> ...



Concordo sulla necessità di fornire maggiore libertà di azione alle forze dell’ordine che oggi di fatto sono bloccate per paura di finire sotto processo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io invece sono molto meno diplomatico di voi.
> Costa molto meno una pallottola piuttosto che mantenere un verme.



Amico mio ringrazia Dio che in Italia non si ricorra a questi metodi.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Tremendo..
Io vado spessissimo li, soprattutto il sabato a fare la spesa.
Così non si può continuare, è arrivato il momento di agire. A questo lo avrei ammazzato letteralmente con le mie mani


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Episodio ovviamente gravissimo ma che strumenti potrebbe fornire il Governo (uno qualsiasi) per prevenire episodi simili?


La possibilità magari di far esplodere la testa di questi tizi inutili ad esempio?
Anche la vigilanza armata basta: arriva e spara per uccidere. Stop


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io invece sono molto meno diplomatico di voi.
> Costa molto meno una pallottola piuttosto che mantenere un verme.



Ma io sono d'accordo. Ma tocca essere diplomatico e mantenere un minimo di sobrietà, se no passi per un criminale peggio di quell'essere, sai.

Non che me ne freghi qualcosa, giusto per il buon nome del forum.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La possibilità magari di far esplodere la testa di questi tizi inutili ad esempio?
> Anche la vigilanza armata basta: arriva e spara per uccidere. Stop



Ammesso che fosse possibile lo potrebbe fare mentre sta commettendo il reato non di certo dopo che è stato fermato.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio ringrazia Dio che in Italia non si ricorra a questi metodi.


Invece maledico il diavolo che non ci siano questi metodi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio ringrazia Dio che in Italia non si ricorra a questi metodi.



Su questo siamo proprio su due universi paralleli.
Non dico di farsi giustizia privata (e qui in Italia a poco a poco ci faranno arrivare a questo se non cambieranno subito determinate leggi), ma che le forze dell'ordine debbano agire passivamente anche no.

"Sparare solamente nel caso in cui l'obiettivo dovesse sparare per primo". 
Questa è un'altra di quelle [email protected] partorite in Italia, dove è più accettabile che crepino le forze dell'ordine piuttosto che un pazzo criminale.

Non so che fine abbiano fatto i taser, ma ricordi quando (mi pare 2019) decisero di acquistare qualche lotto e iniziare ad utilizzare tale strumento?
Apriti cielohhhh, per i sinistri e buonpensanti italiani era nocivo e poteva danneggiare e portare anche a gravi conseguenze, specialmente per i criminali che avevano patologie al cuore.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> facciamo ritornare le camionette in città per favore


Eh no... quelle solo per le autocertificazioni


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Invece maledico il diavolo che non ci siano questi metodi



Ovviamente come sempre rispetto la tua opinione ma non sono affatto d’accordo.
Per me il vero problema è la mancanza di pene severissime e soprattutto certe.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ammesso che fosse possibile lo potrebbe fare mentre sta commettendo il reato non di certo dopo che è stato fermato.


Intanto questo non è più un essere umano e non serve a nulla mantenerlo in carcere. Che poi sappiamo tutti che dopo 10 gg verrebbe liberato o verrebbe usata la scusa dell’ infermità mentale. Io dico che si riesci ad intervenire, lo DEVI ABBATTERE senza troppi problemi. Siamo al degrado più assoluto proprio perché ormai condanniamo i buoni e lasciamo impuniti ai cattivi. Fosse stato sempre così, in America sarebbero ancora ai tempi del Far West


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente come sempre rispetto la tua opinione ma non sono affatto d’accordo.
> Per me il vero problema è la mancanza di pene severissime e soprattutto certe.


Questo conta anche ma viene dopo come discorso.
Certi animali non vanno mantenuti a scrocco in un carcere-villeggiatura.
Certi elementi, in determinate condizioni vanno semplicemente eliminati, c’è poco da fare.
Maledetto Cesare Beccaria…


----------



## PoloNegativo (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io invece sono molto meno diplomatico di voi.
> Costa molto meno una pallottola piuttosto che mantenere un verme.


Io sono da sempre, invece, per la sperimentazione umana. Così da unire l'utile al "meritevole".


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Su questo siamo proprio su due universi paralleli.
> Non dico di farsi giustizia privata (e qui in Italia a poco a poco ci faranno arrivare a questo se non cambieranno subito determinate leggi), ma che le forze dell'ordine debbano agire passivamente anche no.*
> 
> "Sparare solamente nel caso in cui l'obiettivo dovesse sparare per primo".
> ...



Ho già detto che, per me, le forze dell’ordine dovrebbero avere più libertà di azione e soprattutto ci dovrebbe essere certezza della pena.


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2022)

Situazione pericolosissima perché dopo aver avuto uno stato che ha ucciso, usato corpi e reso vermi i suoi cittadini ci sta che poi vengano fuori robe tipo questa solo che fa scandalo perché succede al centro commerciale mentre in tantissime altre situazioni succede appena fuori casa, in casa, ovunque, il tutto dovuto soprattutto al disagio che si è creato da tantissimi anni in cui lo stato si è semplicemente sbattuto le palle delle persone, sia dei lavoratori sia di chi ha subito maggiormente il degrado, l'errore è sempre alla base e non esiste uno strumento per fare qualcosa perché lo strumento, cioè maggior controllo sulla popolazione non andrà a diminuire nessun caso tipo questo ma andrà a togliere a chi non ha fatto nulla e vivrà in uno stato di polizia marcio in cui se lavori rischi di crepare e se non lo fai vieni mantenuto e reso povero, di fatto vogliono le persone inermi e ferme, impaurite, ecco perché questo fa ancora più notizia perché questo fatto verrà strumentalizzato e si darà la colpa al vento e non ai responsabili di anni degradanti in cui le persone sono state ridotte allo stremo, segno di una dispersione del benessere verso i ricchi e meno risorse per tutelare una parte di sistema fondamentale che è la voglia delle persone di fare e di fidarsi del proprio paese, non per niente hanno sempre fatto tagli alla sanità perché al sistema dove o come vivi non frega nulla ma ha bisogno della tua paura che è alla base della strumentalizzazione generale e di una accettazione del degrado come parte integrante della storia, morto uno al centro commerciale? cool, figo, ora mi informo e poi chiedo più sicurezza, ma sicurezza dove? come? quando? in un paese, un continente, un mondo marcio dove si è fatto di tutto per rendere vermi striscianti i cittadini, mascherinati.. e i vermi le mascherine mica se le mettono, gli esseri umani invece sì, per sicurezza, quella che volete voi per casi irrecuperabili e imprevedibili ma prevedibili quando la situazione non viene capita ai piani alti, quelli che al centro commerciale mica ci vanno perché poi c'è il "pazzo" che arriva aiuto, ma capite questo, la gente che offre tutela è la stessa che non andrebbe mai sul bus, o al centro commerciale, o in posta, ma verso chi deve andare la fiducia?!? chi? lo spirito santo?
Ogni persona reagisce in maniera differente, quando si arriva invece all'esasperazione pura può succedere questo, ogni giorno, ovunque ma ci sarà sempre qualcuno che oltre a non fare nulla vivrà tranquillamente la propria vita esclusiva e altri, tantissimi, si rintaneranno ancora di più in casa segno di 0 fiducia nel proprio paese, nelle istituzioni e a ragione visto quello che è stato perpetrato in questi anni vuoti e penosi che hanno seguito anni sicuramente non troppo migliori ma comunque preparatori per il mondo che viviamo oggi, una giungla assoluta; hai voglia a fare la spesa alle 8.30 di mattina, tanto il pazzo si sveglia più tardi giusto?
Situazione che verrà usata a modino per creare non più sicurezza ma più incertezza e dove c'è incertezza c'è debolezza, pensiero facile ma inutile.
Collegate sempre il tutto, situazioni di pericolo devono essere vissute per imporre un certo stile di vita, una volta il virus, in futuro magari i criminali invisibili, insospettabili, come dei virus, possono anche chiamarli con un nome nuovo, perché no, hanno dato nomi ai virus ora è il turno dei pazzi, questo all'interno di un negozio o centro perché poi per strada, la giungla, sono azzi tuoi, ecco il sistema come funziona, infatti gli accoltellamenti in strada ormai manco fanno più notizia, sono stati accettati, qui c'è di mezzo un calciatore, è roba grossa.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Chi è stato? L'ennesimo ragazzo problematico che è schizzato e quindi non gli succederà nulla? Negli ultimi anni dalle mie parti, e mica abito in una metropoli, vivo in posti dimenticati da Dio: un ragazzo ha accoltellato una tipa al fiume che prendeva il sole, un altro ha ucciso sua madre perchè gli dava troppi ordini, un ragazzo senza patente annoiato ha rubato tre auto scappando ai carabinieri ammazzando un ciclista strada facendo. E niente, tutta gente problematica che "non è stata aiutata".

Una volta i matti li mettevano via prima che facessero idiozie, non dopo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Questo conta anche ma viene dopo come discorso.*
> Certi animali non vanno mantenuti a scrocco in un carcere-villeggiatura.
> Certi elementi, in determinate condizioni vanno semplicemente eliminati, c’è poco da fare.
> Maledetto Cesare Beccaria…



Perdonami ma non essendo possibile la semplice eliminazione la questione è proprio la pena e la sua certezza.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma non essendo possibile la semplice eliminazione la questione è proprio la pena e la sua certezza.


Pena e certezza della pena non sono comunque deterrenti efficaci a lungo andare.
È necessario il carcere durissimo stile gulag/campo di concentramento per certi reati fino alla pena di morte (pedofilia, terrorismo, mafia, serial killer, omicidi plurimi). Oltre all’essere eliminati durante le fasi criminali. I rischi del mestiere no? Vuoi fare il criminale? Bene, ma se ti becco sei morto


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi è stato? L'ennesimo ragazzo problematico che è schizzato e quindi non gli succederà nulla? Negli ultimi anni dalle mie parti, e mica abito in una metropoli, vivo in posti dimenticati da Dio: un ragazzo ha accoltellato una tipa al fiume che prendeva il sole, un altro ha ucciso sua madre perchè gli dava troppi ordini, un ragazzo senza patente annoiato ha rubato tre auto scappando ai carabinieri ammazzando un ciclista strada facendo. E niente, tutta gente problematica che "non è stata aiutata".
> 
> Una volta i matti li mettevano via prima che facessero idiozie, non dopo.


Per certa gente, servono di nuovo manicomi con elettroshock e lobotomia


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pena e certezza della pena non sono comunque deterrenti efficaci a lungo andare.
> È necessario il carcere durissimo stile gulag/campo di concentramento per certi reati fino alla pena di morte (pedofilia, terrorismo, mafia, serial killer, omicidi plurimi). Oltre all’essere eliminati durante le fasi criminali. I rischi del mestiere no? Vuoi fare il criminale? Bene, ma se ti becco sei morto



Potremmo discutere all’infinito sulla utilità della pena di morte. Per quanto ne so io comunque dove è applicata i crimini non sono affatto inferiori.


----------



## Kayl (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pena e certezza della pena non sono comunque deterrenti efficaci a lungo andare.
> È necessario il carcere durissimo stile gulag/campo di concentramento per certi reati fino alla pena di morte (pedofilia, terrorismo, mafia, serial killer, omicidi plurimi). Oltre all’essere eliminati durante le fasi criminali. I rischi del mestiere no? Vuoi fare il criminale? Bene, ma se ti becco sei morto


per pedofilia e stupro io sarei per l'evirazione e castrazione con condanna a vita nel primo ed evirazione nel secondo, sai a quanti passa la voglia dopo?


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per certa gente, servono di nuovo manicomi con elettroshock e lobotomia



Purtroppo si, umanamente mi dispiace fare un discorso cosi, ma non si può mettere a rischio la collettività per lasciare a spasso bombe ad orologeria. Su mille svitati che in tutta la vita non combinano nulla ce n'è uno che la combina grossa.


----------



## cris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Si e capita chi e questa risorsa?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Potremmo discutere all’infinito sulla utilità della pena di morte. Per quanto ne so io comunque dove è applicata i crimini non sono affatto inferiori.


Invece non applicarla comporta lo schifo che abbiamo.
Che poi la pena di morte in certi casi è giustizia


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> per pedofilia e stupro io sarei per l'evirazione e castrazione con condanna a vita nel primo ed evirazione nel secondo, sai a quanti passa la voglia dopo?


Va bene anche così, sarebbe già tanta roba.
Ma la pena di morte è davvero necessaria in casi limite


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si, umanamente mi dispiace fare un discorso cosi, ma non si può mettere a rischio la collettività per lasciare a spasso bombe ad orologeria. Su mille svitati che in tutta la vita non combinano nulla ce n'è uno che la combina grossa.


È inutile non tutti meritano di vivere se possono nuocere agli altri. Non puoi fare altro che essere duro e applicare contromisure serie.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Invece non applicarla comporta lo schifo che abbiamo.
> *Che poi la pena di morte in certi casi è giustizia*



Io ritengo che un vero ergastolo senza alcun tipo di sconto sia ancora più giusto.


----------



## ARKANA (27 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi è stato? L'ennesimo ragazzo problematico che è schizzato e quindi non gli succederà nulla? Negli ultimi anni dalle mie parti, e mica abito in una metropoli, vivo in posti dimenticati da Dio: un ragazzo ha accoltellato una tipa al fiume che prendeva il sole, un altro ha ucciso sua madre perchè gli dava troppi ordini, un ragazzo senza patente annoiato ha rubato tre auto scappando ai carabinieri ammazzando un ciclista strada facendo. E niente, tutta gente problematica che "non è stata aiutata".
> 
> Una volta i matti li mettevano via prima che facessero idiozie, non dopo.


Questo è il motivo principale per cui sono favorevole all'aborto, se la gente non è capace di fare i genitori (trovo assurdo che per andarsi a prendere un cane al canile bisogna fare un iter bello lungo e super controllato mentre per far un figlio ci vogliono 30 secondi e non c'è bisogno di nessun attestato che garantisca che sei in grado di crescere e immettere nella società un individuo mentalmente equilibrato) poi crescono figli del genere, nessuno pensa mai a queste cose, già ci sono genitori incompetenti che un figlio lo fanno e non sanno crescerlo in maniera adeguata, chissà come verrebbe su un figlio neanche voluto, è un pò un controsenso essere contro all'aborto e poi lamentarsi che nascano persone del genere.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo. Ma tocca essere diplomatico e mantenere un minimo di sobrietà, se no passi per un criminale peggio di quell'essere, sai.
> 
> Non che me ne freghi qualcosa, giusto per il buon nome del forum.


ma scusa allora perchè non lo dici chiaramente? tanto si capisce eh..che fai prima dici una cosa e poi la rinneghi

esponiti assecondando la tua natura no?


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> per pedofilia e stupro io sarei per l'evirazione e castrazione con condanna a vita nel primo ed evirazione nel secondo, sai a quanti passa la voglia dopo?


Purtroppo non cambierebbe nulla.
Sai perché?
Perché un pedofilo e uni che e proprio malato nel cervello.
Sa che sta facendo cose vietate. Gravissime. Ma "e più forte di lui", "non può resistere".
Con questo non li sto ASSOLUTAMENTE assolvendo. Sto solo spiegando che anche se sanno quello che rischiano, lo farebbero ugualmente. Pena di morte o meno. Evirazione o meno.

Stessa cosa per i paesi dove esiste la pena di morte. O le pene incompresibili.
I problemi non diminuiscono grazie a questo. Certo la gente almeno si "sente meglio" perché il criminale paga veramente per il suo crimine.
Ma i crimini sono sempre quelli.
E ti dirò di più, per certi versi la certezza di una pena di morte o del carcere a vita potrebbe addirittura creare problemi più gravi.
Immagina uno che a ucciso persone e sequestra altre nel tentativo di scappare. si fa prendere. Fottuto per fottuto (con la pena di morte sicura) potrebbe addirittura uccidere tutti... Invece ora la polizia può cercare il dialogo e "minimizzare" i fatti.

Ah, con uno che prende un coltello in negozio e tenta di uccidere più persone possibili NON PUOI FARE NULLA.
Quello e pazzo. Non sto dicendo che deve essere giudicato incapace di intendere e di volere... Ma la realtà e che e completamente pazzo. Ci potevano essere 2 poliziotti accanto... Ci poteva essere la video sorveglianza, ci poteva stare la pena di morte... Quello avrebbe compiuto esattamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io ritengo che un vero ergastolo senza alcun tipo di sconto sia ancora più giusto.


No se la persona non merita di vivere.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No se la persona non merita di vivere.



Stare in carcere fino alla fine dei propri giorni non la chiamerei proprio vita.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non cambierebbe nulla.
> Sai perché?
> Perché un pedofilo e uni che e proprio malato nel cervello.
> Sa che sta facendo cose vietate. Gravissime. Ma "e più forte di lui", "non può resistere".
> ...


Lo fanno ugualmente? Bene, ma almeno vengono puniti come meritano: morte o evirazione totale…che peccato eh?

parliamo del pazzo? Ok è pazzo ma ci fossero stati 2 poliziotti/vigilanti liberi di poter fare il loro lavoro lo avrebbero abbattuto che poi è quello che merita


----------



## __king george__ (27 Ottobre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non cambierebbe nulla.
> Sai perché?
> Perché un pedofilo e uni che e proprio malato nel cervello.
> Sa che sta facendo cose vietate. Gravissime. Ma "e più forte di lui", "non può resistere".
> ...


esattamente

se io impazzisco e esco con un fucile per ammazzare tutti quelli che trovo che c... volete che me ne freghi della legislazione giuridica vigente  

è diverso se il reato non è connesso alla "pazzia"..del tipo "farò quella truffa"...allora li il deterrente di una pena alta può fermarmi perchè il gioco può non valere la candela...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stare in carcere fino alla fine dei propri giorni non la chiamerei proprio vita.


Per certa gente è troppo poco, vedi riina e compagnia bella. Troppo poco e lo sai


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per certa gente è troppo poco, vedi riina e compagnia bella. *Troppo poco e lo sai*



A livello morale è ovvio che venga istintivo pensare che sia poco il carcere per certi casi ma secondo me è il prezzo da pagare per evitare sistemi peggiori.


----------



## Mika (27 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Mika anche io vorrei sentirmi più sicuro,ma questo è un pazzo che ha preso un coltello al supermercato e ha accoltellato chiunque gli passasse a tiro, che puoi fare?
> Poi da quanto ho capito è italiano, perché mettere in mezzo gli immigrati anche ora?


E chi ha parlato di migranti? Questo deve andare in galera per tentato omicidio plurimo. Facile cavarsela con "E' un pazzo". Non mi frega la nazionalità e sapevo che era italiano, ma non è che uno se ne va in giro in un supermarket, prende un coltello e accoltella e poi chiudiamo gli occhi perché è pazzo. No. Ho scritto di sicurezza in generale, sentirmi sicuro di andare in giro senza prendermi le coltellate. Che siano italiani o stranieri non conta nulla. I criminali vanno messi in galera e se è matto, che riaprano i centri di detenzione per persone svalvolate.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Potremmo discutere all’infinito sulla utilità della pena di morte. Per quanto ne so io comunque dove è applicata i crimini non sono affatto inferiori.



Intanto sarebbe ora di iniziare a dare pene certe.
Basta con mille cavilli che ti evitano le sbarre, le pacche sulle spalle, la buona condotta in carcere e gli sconti di pena.


----------



## Mika (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Episodio ovviamente gravissimo ma che strumenti potrebbe fornire il Governo (uno qualsiasi) per prevenire episodi simili?


Una volta preso, si butta in galera, non è che ogni volta che qualcuno fa un reato poi dopo un mese è già per strada. C'è gente he ha ucciso che sta fuori dal carcere. Ma siamo matti? Gente che guida ubriaca, viene fermata e poi dopo un mese ancora guida e ammazza gente sul marciapiede. Ma scherziamo? Borseggiatori in Metropolitana che vengono presi e il giorno dopo sono ancora sulla stessa tratta a borseggiare. Poi magari il poveraccio che si difende da una rapina e uccide chi gli entra in casa finisce in galera. Ma scherziamo?


----------



## ARKANA (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo fanno ugualmente? Bene, ma almeno vengono puniti come meritano: morte o evirazione totale…che peccato eh?
> 
> parliamo del pazzo? Ok è pazzo ma *ci fossero stati 2 poliziotti/vigilanti liberi di poter fare il loro lavoro lo avrebbero abbattuto che poi è quello che merita*


Su sta cosa non hai la controprova, comunque non pensate che siccome i poliziotti hanno via libera allora risolvono tutto, basti guardare cosa è successo in America l'ultima volta (dove sono leggerisssssssssimamente più addestrati che in Italia a queste situazioni) dove 200 sbirri erano fermi immobili nell atrio della scuola mentre lo school shooter di turno girava per le classi a far fuoco indisturbatamente


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto sarebbe ora di iniziare a dare pene certe.
> Basta con mille cavilli che ti evitano le sbarre, le pacche sulle spalle, la buona condotta in carcere e gli sconti di pena.



Su questo concordo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Una volta preso, si butta in galera, non è che ogni volta che qualcuno fa un reato poi dopo un mese è già per strada. C'è gente he ha ucciso che sta fuori dal carcere. Ma siamo matti? Gente che guida ubriaca, viene fermata e poi dopo un mese ancora guida e ammazza gente sul marciapiede. Ma scherziamo? Borseggiatori in Metropolitana che vengono presi e il giorno dopo sono ancora sulla stessa tratta a borseggiare. Poi magari il poveracci che si difende da una rapina e uccide chi gli entra in casa finisce in galera. Ma scherziamo?



Ho già scritto più volte che servono pene severe e certe.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A livello morale è ovvio che venga istintivo pensare che sia poco il carcere per certi casi ma secondo me è il prezzo da pagare per evitare sistemi peggiori.


Su questo non saremo mai d’accordo…


----------



## hakaishin (27 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Su sta cosa non hai la controprova, comunque non pensate che siccome i poliziotti hanno via libera allora risolvono tutto, basti guardare cosa è successo in America l'ultima volta (dove sono leggerisssssssssimamente più addestrati che in Italia a queste situazioni) dove 200 sbirri erano fermi immobili nell atrio della scuola mentre lo school shooter di turno girava per le classi a far fuoco indisturbatamente


Io vorrei solo che fosse possibile e se si evitassero certe pagliacciate


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Su questo non saremo mai d’accordo…



Pazienza. In qualcosa bisogna essere diversi e del resto non tifiamo nemmeno la stessa squadra.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Episodio ovviamente gravissimo ma che strumenti potrebbe fornire il Governo (uno qualsiasi) per prevenire episodi simili?


Occhio per occhio
Tu ammazzi tu [email protected] me ne sbatto i [email protected] se sei matto minorenne mamma o Gesù cristo
Fine del discorso


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma scusa allora perchè non lo dici chiaramente? tanto si capisce eh..che fai prima dici una cosa e poi la rinneghi
> 
> esponiti assecondando la tua natura no?



Ma commenta l'accaduto invece di sollevare polemiche sterili e giudicare i discorsi che faccio, che manco hai capito.

Chi sei, il responsabile della mia formazione morale?


----------



## sunburn (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Concordo sulla necessità di fornire maggiore libertà di azione alle forze dell’ordine che oggi di fatto sono bloccate per paura di finire sotto processo.


Bisogna dire che i film d’azione hanno fatto perdere il contatto con la realtà ad alcuni. Solo nei film le forze dell’ordine si mettono a sparare in mezzo alla folla in un supermercato all’ora di punta.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma commenta l'accaduto invece di sollevare polemiche sterili e giudicare i discorsi che faccio, che manco hai capito.
> 
> Chi sei, il responsabile della mia formazione morale?


Poi noti l’incoerenza? La pena di morte et similia no, non servono e anzi ti giudicano pure un mostro sotto sotto.
Però per salvare lucraina tutti pronti alle terza guerra mondiale e manderebbero a morire milioni di persone…
Che strano il mondo vero?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Bisogna dire che i film d’azione hanno fatto perdere il contatto con la realtà ad alcuni. Solo nei film le forze dell’ordine si mettono a sparare in mezzo alla folla in un supermercato all’ora di punta.


Le forze dell’ordine devono essere messe nelle condizioni di intervenire. Cosa si fa, lasciamo che il tizio col coltello scanni tutti e poi quando si stanca lo arrestiamo?
Altro che i film d’azione..qui ormai la morale distorta ha fatto più danni della grandine…


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma commenta l'accaduto invece di sollevare polemiche sterili e giudicare i discorsi che faccio, che manco hai capito.
> 
> Chi sei, il responsabile della mia formazione morale?


te puoi dire ciò che vuoi e contraddirti o mentire quanto vuoi ci mancherebbe..solo che non capivo (e non capisco) perchè non dici quello che pensi che problema c'è? l'hai detto tu eh... 

gli altri lo fanno vedo..invitavo anche te a farlo..anche perche si capiva (almeno io) che quello che scrivevi corrispondeva al tuo pensiero reale

poi fai come vuoi ci mancherebbe..non ne vedo il senso logico ma tant'è....


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> te puoi dire ciò che vuoi e contraddirti o mentire quanto vuoi ci mancherebbe..solo che non capivo (e non capisco) perchè non dici quello che pensi che problema c'è? l'hai detto tu eh...
> 
> gli altri lo fanno vedo..invitavo anche te a farlo..anche perche si capiva (almeno io) che quello che scrivevi corrispondeva al tuo pensiero reale
> 
> poi fai come vuoi ci mancherebbe..non ne vedo il senso logico ma tant'è....



Va bene.

E allora evidenzia dove ho mentito e/o mi sarei contraddetto.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Poi noti l’incoerenza? La pena di morte et similia no, non servono e anzi ti giudicano pure un mostro sotto sotto.
> Però per salvare lucraina tutti pronti alle terza guerra mondiale e manderebbero a morire milioni di persone…
> Che strano il mondo vero?


l'incoerenza ce l'avrai te..non c'è nulla di incoerente in quello che ho scritto

che paragoni un'azione militare per fermare un'altra azione militare a una misura giuridica penale in seguito a un reato? sono argomenti separati (che però non affronteremo qui sennò si va off topic..e 2..


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Va bene.
> 
> E allora evidenzia dove ho mentito e/o mi sarei contraddetto.


l'hai detto nel post che ho quotato...hai detto che la pensavi come lui (l'altro utente ora non ricordo mi pare divoratore) ma non lo dicevi per mantenerti diplomatico e non passare male etc

l'hai scritto te..rileggi e lo vedi


----------



## sunburn (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Le forze dell’ordine devono essere messe nelle condizioni di intervenire. Cosa si fa, lasciamo che il tizio col coltello scanni tutti e poi quando si stanca lo arrestiamo?
> Altro che i film d’azione..qui ormai la morale distorta ha fatto più danni della grandine…


Sparare in mezzo a una folla terrorizzata che si muove tumultuosamente significa colpire al 100% gente che non c’entra nulla. Ripeto, la realtà non è un film.


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Ottobre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Si e capita chi e questa risorsa?


Quello che si sa:
46 anni, italiano, incensurato, malato psichiatrico, già in passato sottoposto a TSO. 
Era in cura da un anno per una grave crisi depressiva

Ad innescare l'attacco una probabile crisi psichica improvvisa al centro commerciale; pare abbia preso un coltello da uno scaffale del supermercato e cominciato a colpire persone a caso.

Negli uffici dei carabinieri ha finora pronunciato solamente frasi prive di senso


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'hai detto nel post che ho quotato...hai detto che la pensavi come lui (l'altro utente ora non ricordo mi pare divoratore) ma non lo dicevi per mantenerti diplomatico e non passare male etc
> 
> l'hai scritto te..rileggi e lo vedi



SE DIPENDEVA SOLO DA ME, il tizio non la passava liscia. Ma purtroppo esistono le sacre leggi, per le quali 'sto criminale va rispettato come una normale persona. Perciò non gli si deve torcere nemmeno un capello, eh.

Poiché ne discutevo in termini CIVILI con una persona, ho convenuto con lui che non si può uccidere un catturato, per chiari motivi di "etica sociale". Perché sai, anche io ho un codice, aldilà della voglia di fare fuori chi toglie la vita agli altri a vanvera.

E SEMPRE PER ME, sarei per dare la pena di morte in casi estremi, e questo potrebbe esserlo. In casi di buonismo, allora carcere a vita senza sconti.

Poi mi sono trovato con un altro utente, che probabilmente la pensa come me.

Understand? Sei soddisfatto? Non era difficile, eh.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'incoerenza ce l'avrai te..non c'è nulla di incoerente in quello che ho scritto
> 
> che paragoni un'azione militare per fermare un'altra azione militare a una misura giuridica penale in seguito a un reato? sono argomenti separati (che però non affronteremo qui sennò si va off topic..e 2..


io parlavo in generale e ti sei sentito chiamato in causa…chissà perché


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sparare in mezzo a una folla terrorizzata che si muove tumultuosamente significa colpire al 100% gente che non c’entra nulla. Ripeto, la realtà non è un film.


Le azioni di polizia esistono..dovresti essere addestrato per questo.
La realtà non è manco lasciar fare alla gente il catso che vuole


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Poi noti l’incoerenza? La pena di morte et similia no, non servono e anzi ti giudicano pure un mostro sotto sotto.
> Però per salvare lucraina tutti pronti alle terza guerra mondiale e manderebbero a morire milioni di persone…
> Che strano il mondo vero?



Sembra che l'accoltellatore sia una spia di A Putine che si era appena fatto scoprire.

A morte !


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sembra che l'accoltellatore sia una spia di A Putine che si era appena fatto scoprire.
> 
> A morte !


Allora alla ghigliottina!!!!!
Le spie putiniane vanno uccise tutte senza prove


----------



## Raryof (28 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sparare in mezzo a una folla terrorizzata che si muove tumultuosamente significa colpire al 100% gente che non c’entra nulla. Ripeto, la realtà non è un film.


Tutto si può trasformare in emergenza, anche sociale come in questo caso, statisticamente è qualcosa di normale, distruggi il tessuto sociale, imbarchi feccia da altri paesi, distruggi la tua economia e disperdi il benessere verso i ricchi, il povero che fa? esplode, poi ogni persona subisce diversamente le situazioni e non puoi sapere cosa potrà succedere finché non salterà fuori qualcuno e si cercherà di strumentalizzare a piacimento l'accaduto.
Per dire, pensate davvero che imbarcando feccia o emergenze su emergenze in futuro non si inventeranno qualche giocattolo ad uso personale magari green? per l'auto difesa? o forse non succederà mai nulla del genere perché toglierebbe l'attenzione su certi temi come la società malata che hanno creato e imposto, toglierebbero il magnare alle istituzioni buone e utili, quelle difensive, quelle militari in uno stato di polizia nemico dei propri cittadini, quelle utilissime pure quando c'è da vaccinare a tappeto e tu militare vieni trattato come il nulla che rappresenti e proteggi, cioè un sistema malato che può e vuole usarti.
Perché il pericolo invisibile ha tutta questa utilità allora? semplice, è uno strumento e una situazione calcolabile facilmente, è proprio l'abc di come dobbiamo vivere veramente per favorire le istituzioni stesse che ci "proteggono", allora perché non proviamo a rintracciare o a cercare un modo per fermare un certo disagio sociale? BEH perché non è green o utile, è uno spreco di soldi, come la sanità, come la tutela dei diritti e altre millemila cose che verranno tagliate o sono state tagliate per alleggerire costi e quant'altro, perché andare a cercare di tutelare i cittadini quando sono le multinazionali che pagano? perché diminuire i problemi reali quando possono essere strumentalizzati per avere maggior controllo o falsa consapevolezza di un problema che dopo un po' di tempo non fa più notizia solo perché non viene subito da chi conta per davvero, esclusivo e protetto, quelli che propongono soluzioni ideologiche e hanno paura ad andare a fare la spesa o in posta perché sanno che c'è il pazzo che si sveglia ogni giorno e non capisce l'emergenza che tu vuoi portargli, nel tuo mondo esclusivo, ma davvero pensate che ci sia modo di trovare un equilibrio? è impossibile, siamo perversione pura, è morto un 30 enne? e chissene fotte, usiamo il momento del dolore per creare qualcosa di grosso da dare in pasto a chi ormai non si rende più nemmeno conto a che numero di emergenza ambientale o sociale siamo arrivati, ma siamo persone, siamo annientabili, è questo il giochino, altro che parlare, cercare di capire, le istituzioni buone sono quelle più marce, è alla base che non cambierà nulla perché nulla cambierà ed è un motivo per cui ad oggi viviamo emergenze che stanno portando alla paura totalizzante, quella che gioca bene ai ricchi e meno bene a chi subisce tutte le botte, cosa rimane alla fine, Dio? dammi 1€ e ti porterò Dio, anzi, non uccidere il pazzo perché può tornare utile, alla fine siamo lo stato cattolico per eccellenza no? ma che buono questo stato che protegge la vita.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tutto si può trasformare in emergenza, anche sociale come in questo caso, statisticamente è qualcosa di normale, distruggi il tessuto sociale, imbarchi feccia da altri paesi, distruggi la tua economia e disperdi il benessere verso i ricchi, il povero che fa? esplode, poi ogni persona subisce diversamente le situazioni e non puoi sapere cosa potrà succedere finché non salterà fuori qualcuno e si cercherà di strumentalizzare a piacimento l'accaduto.
> Per dire, pensate davvero che imbarcando feccia o emergenze su emergenze in futuro non si inventeranno qualche giocattolo ad uso personale magari green? per l'auto difesa? o forse non succederà mai nulla del genere perché toglierebbe l'attenzione su certi temi come la società malata che hanno creato e imposto, toglierebbero il magnare alle istituzioni buone e utili, quelle difensive, quelle militari in uno stato di polizia nemico dei propri cittadini, quelle utilissime pure quando c'è da vaccinare a tappeto e tu militare vieni trattato come il nulla che rappresenti e proteggi, cioè un sistema malato che può e vuole usarti.
> Perché il pericolo invisibile ha tutta questa utilità allora? semplice, è uno strumento e una situazione calcolabile facilmente, è proprio l'abc di come dobbiamo vivere veramente per favorire le istituzioni stesse che ci "proteggono", allora perché non proviamo a rintracciare o a cercare un modo per fermare un certo disagio sociale? BEH perché non è green o utile, è uno spreco di soldi, come la sanità, come la tutela dei diritti e altre millemila cose che verranno tagliate o sono state tagliate per alleggerire costi e quant'altro, perché andare a cercare di tutelare i cittadini quando sono le multinazionali che pagano? perché diminuire i problemi reali quando possono essere strumentalizzati per avere maggior controllo o falsa consapevolezza di un problema che dopo un po' di tempo non fa più notizia solo perché non viene subito da chi conta per davvero, esclusivo e protetto, quelli che propongono soluzioni ideologiche e hanno paura ad andare a fare la spesa o in posta perché sanno che c'è il pazzo che si sveglia ogni giorno e non capisce l'emergenza che tu vuoi portargli, nel tuo mondo esclusivo, ma davvero pensate che ci sia modo di trovare un equilibrio? è impossibile, siamo perversione pura, è morto un 30 enne? e chissene fotte, usiamo il momento del dolore per creare qualcosa di grosso da dare in pasto a chi ormai non si rende più nemmeno conto a che numero di emergenza ambientale o sociale siamo arrivati, ma siamo persone, siamo annientabili, è questo il giochino, altro che parlare, cercare di capire, le istituzioni buone sono quelle più marce, è alla base che non cambierà nulla perché nulla cambierà ed è un motivo per cui ad oggi viviamo emergenze che stanno portando alla paura totalizzante, quella che gioca bene ai ricchi e meno bene a chi subisce tutte le botte, cosa rimane alla fine, Dio? dammi 1€ e ti porterò Dio, anzi, non uccidere il pazzo perché può tornare utile, alla fine siamo lo stato cattolico per eccellenza no?* ma che buono questo stato che protegge la vita.*


È il rovescio della medaglia, siete contro aborto ed eutanasia (non parlo di te, o meglio, non sò quale sia il tuo pensiero riguardo a questi due argomenti) e allora dovreste essere contro alla pena di morte, volete arrogarvi il diritto di decidere se terzi meritano di morire in base alle azioni che hanno commesso sostituendovi a quel dio che tanto venerate però allo stesso tempo vietate agli altri di fare lo stesso con decisioni che riguardano il loro corpo, ci trovo molta incoerenza in tutto ciò.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> SE DIPENDEVA SOLO DA ME, il tizio non la passava liscia. Ma purtroppo esistono le sacre leggi, per le quali 'sto criminale va rispettato come una normale persona. Perciò non gli si deve torcere nemmeno un capello, eh.
> 
> Poiché ne discutevo in termini CIVILI con una persona, ho convenuto con lui che non si può uccidere un catturato, per chiari motivi di "etica sociale". Perché sai, anche io ho un codice, aldilà della voglia di fare fuori chi toglie la vita agli altri a vanvera.
> 
> ...


ma scusa ancora non si capisce se sei favorevole o meno alla pena di morte...lascia perdere l'etica sociale civile etc..il tuo pensiero quale è? se lo uccideresti la pensi in un modo sennò nell'altro

anche l'altro utente (divoratore) aveva detto "non la penso come VOI"..quindi anche lui aveva capito che NON eri favorevole alla pena di morte

vabè comunque non è importante dai sennò non finiamo piu..

in ogni caso come si diceva piu su anche per me al di la di giusto o sbagliato risolverebbe poco...forse per i mafiosi o per altri reati si ma per il pazzo con problemi psichici come questo ci credo poco..gli USA insegnano...a quello che entra in una scuola per fare una strage interessa il giusto del "dopo"...non è un deterrente che lo ferma quantomeno nella fase attiva del delirio..


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> io parlavo in generale e ti sei sentito chiamato in causa…chissà perché


eh ma perchè avevi quotato gabri per una risposta che aveva dato a me

se non era per me allora ignora la mia risposta


----------



## Raryof (28 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> È il rovescio della medaglia, siete contro aborto ed eutanasia (non parlo di te, o meglio, non sò quale sia il tuo pensiero riguardo a questi due argomenti) e allora dovreste essere contro alla pena di morte, volete arrogarvi il diritto di decidere se terzi meritano di morire in base alle azioni che hanno commesso sostituendovi a quel dio che tanto venerate però allo stesso tempo vietate agli altri di fare lo stesso con decisioni che riguardano il loro corpo, ci trovo molta incoerenza in tutto ciò.


Sai cosa? la medaglia in Italia la puoi avere in un'unica maniera, crepare, se crepi sei un eroe.
E' qualcosa di cattolico essere contro la morte (a favore della vita, anche dei "cattivi" che uccidono e chiedono perdono) e adorarla allo stesso tempo, anche perché niente morte niente religione niente danaro, ma poi la perversione spinge il tutto verso frontiere gigantesche e attuali come la scelta di poter morire o far morire, che sono poco utili come manovre perché il sistema può agire solamente sui vivi, sui nati, non sui morti che comunque diventano eroi.
In realtà siamo noi ad esserci sostituiti alla natura delle cose, ad aver creato perversione, come la stessa religione e ad avere creato delle regole che non creano più vita ma più morte, viviamo nell'artificialità delle cose e penso che il futuro possa essere dei robottini, sia umani sia creati, a che pro fare dei figli se poi nel loro futuro ci sarà una vita da vaccinati o da cavie di laboratorio? una vita nelle mani della finanza, delle crisi artificiali, del consumismo, del nulla che abbiamo creato, una vita nelle mani di una società marcia e globalizzata che non troverà più equilibrio perché viene richiesto che non ci sia equilibrio, si vive in emergenza non per trovare il benessere ma per creare quel degrado urgente per poter poi addomesticare qualsiasi tema, situazione.
La depressione che c'è in tanti è artificiale perché viviamo in un sistema che porta le persone a non avere più nulla in mano, a trovarsi spaesati, si subisce sempre qualcosa, sia esso un vaccino sia esso un diritto di poter abortire o togliere la vita, è la cattiveria di chi ha imposto un sistema malato e perverso che porta all'esasperazione totale, in realtà siamo tutti vittime del rischio che corriamo nel vivere all'interno di una bolla artificiale che per noi è perfetta ma in realtà non ha niente di perfetto, i nostri comportamenti sono quelli che vedi e abbiamo bisogno di tragedie per sentirci più liberi o più sani o salvi, mentre viviamo queste tragedie ci facciamo domande e pensiamo che ci sia addirittura un organismo al lavoro che farà in modo che una situazione che lui stesso ha creato (il disagio artificiale in cui tanti vivono) non si ripeterà più, ma quando mai, queste sono cose che danno da mangiare e servono affinché la tecnologia non imporrà l'uso di altri strumenti controllanti che dovranno controllare ogni tipo di situazione superiore al nostro controllo, ma non per offrire ulteriore protezione o risolvere un problema, ma per controllare proprio te che aspetti e subisci, come puoi subire l'invasione o la feccia in strada, il vetro della macchina rotto da una risorsa, un tizio che ti accoltella al super mercato, non serve a nulla mettere fine ai problemi quando è proprio dal problema che si ha il maggior guadagno o interesse.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma scusa ancora non si capisce se sei favorevole o meno alla pena di morte...lascia perdere l'etica sociale civile etc..il tuo pensiero quale è? se lo uccideresti la pensi in un modo sennò nell'altro
> 
> anche l'altro utente (divoratore) aveva detto "non la penso come VOI"..quindi anche lui aveva capito che NON eri favorevole alla pena di morte
> 
> ...



Non lo so, scusami se te lo dico, ma credo che hai seri problemi di comprensione, oppure prendi in giro.

Come lo devo scrivere, certo che sono favorevole alla pena di morte.

Divoratore e io la pensiamo uguale, solo che io sono stato diplomatico nel discorso con Blu71, che la butta sulla rigida interpretazione delle leggi e non si schioda dal concetto che non si può sparare. Che faccio, mi impunto con lui e chiudo la discussione, oppure cerco di trovare una convergenza almeno per lo sconto sicuro della pena? Quello che penso io indipendentemente dagli altri è estremamente chiaro. Non sono "diplomatico" perché sono remissivo con Blu, ma perché purtroppo la legge e la società malata in cui viviamo dà ragione a lui e non a me.

Tu, piuttosto, liquidi con una certa frettolosità l'argomento. Gli USA non mi interessano in questo frangente. A me interessa che se c'è un pazzo criminale al supermercato e lì vicino c'è un poliziotto, vorrei che lo fermasse anche stendendolo secco.

Spiega che dovrebbe fare un poliziotto mentre questo sta per tagliare la gola, Dio non voglia, ma magari a una persona che conosci. Ricorda che non c'è tempo per richiamare la sua attenzione e chiedergli con gentilezza se è possibile discuterne, eh.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh ma perchè avevi quotato gabri per una risposta che aveva dato a me
> 
> se non era per me allora ignora la mia risposta


Perché semplicemente ho preso spunto da quel post per esprimere quel concetto
Io non so manco che idea hai sulla guerra 
Quindi non era un attacco diretto a te


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Ottobre 2022)

Io sono per il pragmatismo.
Va stabilito se una persona è potenzialmente recuperabile e reinseribile in un contesto sociale da una commissione psichiatrica esperta e super partes.
L'assunto che lo siano tutti è buonismo puro e semplice.

Se viene stabilito che non c'è possibilità di redenzione (vale anche per i criminali, non solo per i matti), il delinquente va liquidato seduta stante. Punto, fine, avanti il prossimo.
Nessuno (forse manco i parenti) sentirà la sua mancanza, e lui smetterà di soffrire (perchè un matto, crediateci o no, passa una vita infernale)


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Follia ad Assago, dove un uomo irrompe con un coltello nel centro commerciale Milanofiori e colpisce cinque persone. Tre di loro sono gravi. Tra i feriti anche il giocatore Pablo Mari del Monza.
> 
> *Pablo Marí è stato trasportato in codice rosso al Niguarda. Accoltellato al torace in modo grave, ma cosciente. Morto uno dei dipendenti Carrefour accoltellati.
> 
> Galliani sulle condizioni di Pablo Mari:"Il giocatore ha avuto una ferita abbastanza profonda sulla schiena, penetrante, ma non ha toccato organi vitali come polmoni: non è in pericolo di vita. Mi dicono che dovrebbe riprendersi abbastanza rapidamente. Ha dei muscoli lesionati, delle lesioni. Ma non è gravissimo. È cosciente e gli stanno dando dei punti in una sala operatoria o qualcosa di simile. Ma ripeto, non è in pericolo di vita".*


Si rimane senza parole di fronte alla precarietà della vita.

Pablo Mari ha avuto una fortuna incredibile e misteriosa. Salvo per pochi mm.


----------



## Giofa (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, scusami se te lo dico, ma credo che hai seri problemi di comprensione, oppure prendi in giro.
> 
> Come lo devo scrivere, certo che sono favorevole alla pena di morte.
> 
> ...


Nel caso che citi dovrebbe fermarlo a tutti i costi, anche sparando.
Poi ovviamente bisogna aprire un procedimento per capire la dinamica e se stabilito che ha agito correttamente assolverlo e ringraziarlo anche.
Ma scusate, e lo chiedo davvero per ignoranza, nel caso limite da te citato un poliziotto non può sparare?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, scusami se te lo dico, ma credo che hai seri problemi di comprensione, oppure prendi in giro.
> 
> *Come lo devo scrivere, certo che sono favorevole alla pena di morte.*
> 
> ...



Tu ovviamente fai benissimo a portare avanti le tue legittime idee. Io continuo a non ritenere la pena di morte - o comunque la giustizia sommaria - la soluzione al crimine ed al degrado della società.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ma insomma, è sempre colpa mia se le discussioni degenerano nel flame? 



Giofa ha scritto:


> Nel caso che citi dovrebbe fermarlo a tutti i costi, anche sparando.
> Poi ovviamente bisogna aprire un procedimento per capire la dinamica e se stabilito che ha agito correttamente assolverlo e ringraziarlo anche.
> *Ma scusate, e lo chiedo davvero per ignoranza, nel caso limite da te citato un poliziotto non può sparare?*



Può sparare.
Ma salvando una vita (nel caso riuscisse a neutralizzare la minaccia prima che uccida qualcuno), rovina inevitabilmente la sua.
Perché se uccide il delinquente poi sono azzi suoi. Tra indagini, sospensione dal lavoro e processi..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Ma insomma, è sempre colpa mia se le discussioni degenerano nel flame? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chissà perchè. Sei così tranquillo


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai benissimo che in nessun Pease democratico è possibile una cosa simile. A prescindere da chi comanda e comanderà nella giustizia, in Italia, non vedremo mai - per me tutto sommato fortunatamente- giustizia sommaria.


Guarda è tutto un problema di pene e di farli rispettare fino alla fine.

Sono cresciuto in Germania, Sud Germania vicino foresta nera. La gente non ha un inferriata non ha un allarme non ha un cane di guardia nulla di nulla. Lasci 100€ fuori e l'indomani li trovi per dire.

Sono più ricchi di noi, hanno cose più costose più belle di noi eppure nessuno va a toccare niente.

Ma già fare un salto in frontiera fra Svizzera e Italia ti sembra di entrare dal mondo delle fiabe dove tutto è bello e pulito. Al Bronx.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> *Guarda è tutto un problema di pene e di farli rispettare fino alla fine.*
> 
> Sono cresciuto in Germania, Sud Germania vicino foresta nera. La gente non ha un inferriata non ha un allarme non ha un cane di guardia nulla di nulla. Lasci 100€ fuori e l'indomani li trovi per dire.
> 
> ...



E' quello che penso anche io.


----------



## Djici (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo fanno ugualmente? Bene, ma almeno vengono puniti come meritano: morte o evirazione totale…che peccato eh?
> 
> parliamo del pazzo? Ok è pazzo ma ci fossero stati 2 poliziotti/vigilanti liberi di poter fare il loro lavoro lo avrebbero abbattuto che poi è quello che merita


Io sono abbastanza estremista nel concetto.
Se uno è pericoloso andrebbe fermato subito. Con le buone o con le cattive.
Preferibilmente con le buone (perché interrogandolo si potrebbe avere informazioni importantissime... Certo non in questo caso dove e solo un pazzo senza motivo) ma se non si può con le buone va fermato direttamente con le cattive. E se ci resta e solo colpa sua.
Ha deciso di compiere un azione illegale, ha deciso di uccidere o comunque mettere a rischio la vita di qualcuno... Si prende la responsabilità di quello che ha fatto.
Al poliziotto capace di fermarlo darei una medaglia. 
La pena certa e la pena di morte mi piacciono sempre perché "estremista"..occhio per occhio.
Ma so benissimo che queste scelte non faranno diminuire il numero di problemi tra squilibrati e gente che non ha nulla da perdere.
Però concordo che almeno ci sarebbe un sentimento che giustizia e stata fatta.

Sul discorso della condanna a vita invece non so proprio cosa pensare.
Ci starebbe.
Ma poi mi dico che quelli escrementi umani hanno un costo economico. Anche ambientale.
E mentre loro sono al caldo e hanno da mangiare ogni giorno, ci sono quelli che vivono in mezzo alla via... Nel freddo e che non mangiano ogni giorno perché dipendono dalla bontà di quelli che incontrano sul marciapiede.
Al loro posto cercherei di andare in carcere. Almeno avrebbero un po' di riposo.

Quindi o la nostra società e capace di risolvere il problema della gente in mezzo alla strada e allora potrei pure accettare la carcere a vita... Oppure non ci riusciamo (o forse dovrei dire che non ci interessa proprio farlo) e allora non sono per il carcere a vita. Piuttosto vanno fatti fuori.


----------



## sunburn (28 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono per il pragmatismo.
> Va stabilito se una persona è potenzialmente recuperabile e reinseribile in un contesto sociale da una commissione psichiatrica esperta e super partes.
> L'assunto che lo siano tutti è buonismo puro e semplice.
> 
> ...


Questo tipo di ragionamento presuppone un assunto totalmente errato: che l’Uomo sia un Essere illuminato e infallibile votato al perseguimento del Bene e della Giustizia.
Non è così. L’Uomo, di base, fa schifo. Per questo necessita di regole che ne limitino quanto più possibile gli istinti in modo che abbia un freno nell’assecondare ciò che quegli istinti gli suggeriscono.
A maggior ragione queste regole devono essere stringenti quando si discute dei poteri dello Stato che, senza regole di questo tipo, sarebbero illimitati.
Una volta individuato come bene supremo quello della vita, la regola dev’essere “non uccidere”. Le eccezioni possibili, e in taluni casi necessarie, devono avere un perimetro molto ristretto ed essere subordinate al ricorrere di una situazione in cui sia a rischio il bene supremo di cui sopra.
Pena di morte, licenza d’uccidere alle forze dell’ordine o addirittura ai privati e amenità varie non sono compatibili con uno Stato liberale, oltre a non avere alcuna efficacia nel prevenire i fatti che vorrebbero impedire, come ampiamente dimostrato dall’esperienza. Servirebbero solo a soddisfare l’istinto animalesco della vendetta: trecento anni di Cultura europea e italiana buttati nel gabinetto.
La soppressione di soggetti non in grado di intendere e volere che tu proponi, poi, non solo è in contrasto coi valori fondanti dello Stato liberale, ma sconfina in concezioni proprie dei regimi totalitari.
Oltre ad aprire la strada ad arbitri e abusi ai quali tutti i cittadini sarebbero esposti: quis custodiet ipsos custodes?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di ragionamento presuppone un assunto totalmente errato: che l’Uomo sia un Essere illuminato e infallibile votato al perseguimento del Bene e della Giustizia.
> Non è così. L’Uomo, di base, fa schifo. Per questo necessita di regole che ne limitino quanto più possibile gli istinti in modo che abbia un freno nell’assecondare ciò che quegli istinti gli suggeriscono.
> A maggior ragione queste regole devono essere stringenti quando si discute dei poteri dello Stato che, senza regole di questo tipo, sarebbero illimitati.
> Una volta individuato come bene supremo quello della vita, la regola dev’essere “non uccidere”. Le eccezioni possibili, e in taluni casi necessarie, devono avere un perimetro molto ristretto ed essere subordinate al ricorrere di una situazione in cui sia a rischio il bene supremo di cui sopra.
> ...


Rileggi la prima frase del mio commento precedente


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Nel caso che citi dovrebbe fermarlo a tutti i costi, anche sparando.
> Poi ovviamente bisogna aprire un procedimento per capire la dinamica e se stabilito che ha agito correttamente assolverlo e ringraziarlo anche.
> Ma scusate, e lo chiedo davvero per ignoranza, nel caso limite da te citato un poliziotto non può sparare?



Ti ha già risposto @Divoratore Di Stelle.

E' inutile che esista la possibilità di sparare se poi il poliziotto deve incorrere in conseguenze che faranno della sua vita un inferno. Chi glielo fa fare. E non mi dire che ti suona strano.

Che le azioni di un poliziotto devono essere limpide è un conto.

Ma deve essere altrettanto limpido che in questa situazione il poliziotto deve fermare con ogni mezzo il criminale ed uscirne come un eroe invece che come un imputato di un processo.

Sai benissimo che non è così, perché oggigiorno i criminali vengono protetti e chi reagisce viene punito, perché viene incentivato il degrado della società a tutti i livelli. Tu prova a trattenere un ladro che becchi in casa tua con la forza e vedi che ti succede.


----------



## Giofa (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti ha già risposto @Divoratore Di Stelle.
> 
> E' inutile che esista la possibilità di sparare se poi il poliziotto deve incorrere in conseguenze che faranno della sua vita un inferno. Chi glielo fa fare. E non mi dire che ti suona strano.
> 
> ...


Perfetto Gabri, quindi il problema è il dopo, su quello bisogna intervenire. Ma che si debba aprire un procedimento quando c'è un morto mi sembra doveroso in uno stato di diritto. In casi così estremi ed evidenti il procedimento dovrebbe durare giusto tre o quattro giorni. Bisogna però non fare passare il messaggio che è giusto che i poliziotti abbiano il diritto di uccidere in maniera troppo leggera


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è così. L’Uomo, di base, fa schifo. Per questo necessita di regole che ne limitino quanto più possibile gli istinti in modo che abbia un freno nell’assecondare ciò che quegli istinti gli suggeriscono.


la vita è complicata.
esiste una evoluzione, esiste il karma.
certo che se nel 2022 stiamo ancora messi cosi, un pò di sconforto ti viene.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di ragionamento presuppone un assunto totalmente errato: che l’Uomo sia un Essere illuminato e infallibile votato al perseguimento del Bene e della Giustizia.
> Non è così. L’Uomo, di base, fa schifo. Per questo necessita di regole che ne limitino quanto più possibile gli istinti in modo che abbia un freno nell’assecondare ciò che quegli istinti gli suggeriscono.
> A maggior ragione queste regole devono essere stringenti quando si discute dei poteri dello Stato che, senza regole di questo tipo, sarebbero illimitati.
> Una volta individuato come bene supremo quello della vita, la regola dev’essere “non uccidere”. Le eccezioni possibili, e in taluni casi necessarie, devono avere un perimetro molto ristretto ed essere subordinate al ricorrere di una situazione in cui sia a rischio il bene supremo di cui sopra.
> ...



Quello che dici non ha senso. Prima dici che la vita è il bene supremo, poi la proteggi lasciando vivere i criminali che la tolgono.

Il rimedio c'è, e sai bene quale è, senza incorrere nella pena di morte tanto denigrata.

Aumenti la protezione nelle strade e nei supermercati, invece di mandare i poliziotti a fare terrorismo con chi non mette la mascherina. E chi si azzarda a fare qualche azione dubbia va sotto la minaccia delle armi. Il problema è il non-intervento tempestivo e la paura di far male. Se il criminale non si arrende istantaneamente, sei autorizzato a sparargli senza l'incubo della giustiziahhh. Se crepa amen. Ovviamente, prima che te ne esci con le solite banalità, è ovvio che non puoi sparare ad un tizio che è passato sbadatamente con il rosso ed ha provocato un incidente.

Quello che dici equivale di fatto a rendere inutile le armi per le forze dell'ordine. Purtroppo per definizione i criminali le armi le hanno sempre, eh, e non sono necessariamente armi da fuoco.


----------



## Marilson (28 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io direi Duterte.



Duterte un moderato


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu ovviamente fai benissimo a portare avanti le tue legittime idee. Io continuo a non ritenere la pena di morte - o comunque la giustizia sommaria - la soluzione al crimine ed al degrado della società.


Come potrebbe essere giustizia sommaria scusa?


----------



## Devil man (28 Ottobre 2022)

black humor scusate


----------



## sunburn (28 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rileggi la prima frase del mio commento precedente


E infatti ho cercato di spiegarti perché, ampliando l’orizzonte rispetto al singolo caso, la tua proposta sarebbe poco pragmatica nel complessivo funzionamento della società(e dello Stato).


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come potrebbe essere giustizia sommaria scusa?



Per me se forze dell’ordine avessero libertà di poter sparare direttamente per uccidere sarebbe giustizia sommaria.
A me questo non pare degno di un paese civile ma, ovviamente, è solo la mia opinione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Ottobre 2022)

Io sono da sempre favorevole alla pena di morte.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io sono da sempre favorevole alla pena di morte.



Posizione perfettamente legittima. Il problema che - per me - forse viene sottovalutato è che in un sistema giudiziario come quello italiano dove ci sono molti errori si rischierebbe di mandare a morte gente che poi si scopre essere innocente.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Ottobre 2022)

Prendere e dare in pasto ai lupi, grazie.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Le nostre città sono ormai in balia dei pazzi, criminali, stupratori. Che paese degradato.


Ah perché nel resto del mondo non succede?
Io direi che è una piega che c'è ormai da anni, esasperata dalle continue divisioni nella società, estremismi e approccio alle patologie psichiche/psichiatriche ancora profondamente antiquate e inadeguate


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me se forze dell’ordine avessero libertà di poter sparare direttamente per uccidere sarebbe giustizia sommaria.
> A me questo non pare degno di un paese civile ma, ovviamente, è solo la mia opinione.



Sparare a qualcuno che ha un'arma e rischia di uccidere dopo che l'ha già fatto non è giustizia sommaria. Non intervenire vuol dire mettere a repentaglio la vita di altre persone.

C'è poco da fare. Io rischio la vita di un criminale, altrimenti si rischia la vita di un innocente. E' una scelta, tu fai le tue debite considerazioni.

Come ti dicevo, non vorrei mai discuterne con chi ci rimette la vita così, per fato. Chiamala arroganza, ma la mia coscienza si sente più che bene. Su questa terra siamo anche troppi, tenere in vita i criminali non aumenta la qualità del genere umano.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Posizione perfettamente legittima. Il problema che - per me - forse viene sottovalutato è che in un sistema giudiziario come quello italiano dove ci sono molti errori si rischierebbe di mandare a morte gente che poi si scopre essere innocente.


Io sono personalmente contro, ma ammetto che in precisi casi non sarebbe un'idea tanto assurda
Omicidi premeditati, plurimi, terrorismo con prove evidenti, secondo me sono condizioni che potrebbero giustificare una pena massima


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sparare a qualcuno che ha un'arma e rischia di uccidere dopo che l'ha già fatto non è giustizia sommaria. Non intervenire vuol dire mettere a repentagio la vita di altre persone.
> 
> C'è poco da fare. Io rischio la vita di un criminale, altrimenti si rischia la vita di un innocente. E' una scelta, tu fai le tue debite considerazioni.
> 
> Come ti dicevo, non vorrei mai discuterne con chi ci rimette la vita così, per fato. Chiamala arroganza, ma la mia coscienza si sente più che bene. Su questa terra siamo anche troppi, tenere in vita i criminali non aumenta la qualità del genere umano.



Le forze dell’ordine - per me - non devono decidere chi vive e chi muore salvo che non sia necessario per salvare altri. 
Se possono rendere innocuo un individuo senza ucciderlo quello devono fare e devono essere tutelati da processi ridicoli pure per uno schiaffo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Io sono personalmente contro, ma ammetto che in precisi casi non sarebbe un'idea tanto assurda
> Omicidi premeditati, plurimi, terrorismo con prove evidenti, secondo me sono condizioni che potrebbero giustificare una pena massima



In Italia la pena di morte è stata abolita completamente anche nel Codice Penale Militare di Guerra.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le forze dell’ordine - per me - non devono decidere chi vive e chi muore salvo che non sia necessario per salvare altri.
> Se possono rendere innocuo un individuo senza ucciderlo quello devono fare e devono essere tutelati da processi ridicoli pure per uno schiaffo.



Sì, ho capito. Ma si continua a girare intorno al problema.

Il nocciolo del discorso è l'intervento e la decisione nel momento cruciale. Se il criminale è in stato di follia, non lo puoi decidere a posteriori, dopo una attenta analisi psicologica e melodrammatica, a seguito di vite spezzate.

Se il criminale è fuori di sé e brandisce un'arma, devi prendere una decisione ISTANTANEAMENTE. E la decisione secondo me è fermarlo con ogni mezzo possibile. Le armi servono a questo.

Poi magari nel futuro ci inventeremo un raggio laser paralizzante di incredibile precisione. Per il momento la cosa più efficiente è proiettare un cilindro di metallo ad altissima velocità verso l'individuo, provocando grossi danni che ne impediscono le azioni. L'individuo è comunque libero di sopravvivere a tale impatto, eh.


----------



## sunburn (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici non ha senso. Prima dici che la vita è il bene supremo, poi la proteggi lasciando vivere i criminali che la tolgono.


Ho fatto solo una rapida sintesi di principi elaborati secoli fa da gente ben più “illuminata” di me. Io sono solo un utilizzatore finale. Ma se per te non hanno senso, che dire… Augurati che il nuovo ministro tolga dai programmi scolastici e universitari quel che sostenevano quei tizi. Magari organizziamo anche dei falò per bruciarne gli scritti, se ti aggrada. Poi però non parlarmi di necessità di difendere la Cultura europea e italiana da presunte invasioni.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il rimedio c'è, e sai bene quale è, senza incorrere nella pena di morte tanto denigrata.
> 
> Aumenti la protezione nelle strade e nei supermercati, invece di mandare i poliziotti a fare terrorismo con chi non mette la mascherina.


Il problema è che quando accadono eventi del genere è impossibile intervenire tempestivamente. Quel criminale quanto pensi che sia stato in azione? Pochissimi istanti. Ed è riuscito ad accoltellare cinque persone, passando da una corsia all’altra. Questo ti fa capire che neanche chi era nelle immediate vicinanze ha avuto istantaneamente l’esatta percezione di quel che stava succedendo.
Nel caso specifico, e in casi simili, penso non ci sia nulla da fare. In generale son d’accordissimo con una maggiore presenza delle forze dell’ordine, ma non è pensabile avere un poliziotto in ogni corsia di ogni supermercato né che possano essere autorizzati a sparare in mezzo alla folla. Persino i rapinatori cercano di non sparare per evitare di ammazzare gente, pensare che possano o debbano farlo dei poliziotti mi sembra completamente folle.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> E chi si azzarda a fare qualche azione dubbia va sotto la minaccia delle armi. Il problema è il non-intervento tempestivo e la paura di far male. Se il criminale non si arrende istantaneamente, sei autorizzato a sparargli senza l'incubo della giustiziahhh. Se crepa amen.


Ma parlando di fatti concreti: quanti poliziotti sono in galera per aver causato un qualunque tipo di danno, con un qualunque tipo di mezzo, a un malvivente? A naso, direi che non ci sono le celle stracolme per queste vicende.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, prima che te ne esci con le solite banalità, è ovvio che non puoi sparare ad un tizio che è passato sbadatamente con il rosso ed ha provocato un incidente.


È ovvio se e solo se l’utilizzo legittimo delle armi da parte delle forze dell’ordine resta un’eccezione limitata a casi particolari ed eccezionali.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici equivale di fatto a rendere inutile le armi per le forze dell'ordine. Purtroppo per definizione i criminali le armi le hanno sempre, eh, e non sono necessariamente armi da fuoco.


Le armi alle forze dell’ordine sono fondamentali e nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi svolgono la loro funzione di deterrenza e intimidazione senza necessità di usarle.
Come ho già scritto, nei casi in cui invece il criminale non desista e ci sia in gioco la sua vita e la vita di una persona innocente o di un membro delle forze dell’ordine, le armi possono e devono essere utilizzate. A meno che, per colpire il criminale, non si rischi di mettere a repentaglio l’incolumità di altre persone innocenti. Non sono valutazioni facili da fare in tempi brevi ma, checché se ne dica, mi sembra che da questo punto di vista le nostre forze dell’ordine svolgano mediamente un ottimo lavoro.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ho capito. Ma si continua a girare intorno al problema.
> 
> *Il nocciolo del discorso è l'intervento e la decisione nel momento cruciale. Se il criminale è in stato di follia, non lo puoi decidere a posteriori, dopo una attenta analisi psicologica e melodrammatica, a seguito di vite spezzate.
> 
> ...



Come ho già detto per me va sicuramente lasciata alle forze dell’ordine più libertà di azione e occorre dotarli di strumenti adeguati ma questo non significa che devono poter uccidere senza un minimo di valutazione effettiva del pericolo reale. In ogni caso per fermare uno pericoloso non occorre necessariamente sparargli in testa.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me se forze dell’ordine avessero libertà di poter sparare direttamente per uccidere sarebbe giustizia sommaria.
> A me questo non pare degno di un paese civile ma, ovviamente, è solo la mia opinione.


Ma proprio il contrario.
A questo punto cancelliamo le forze dell’ordine e basta. Liberi tutti


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Ma proprio il contrario.*
> A questo punto cancelliamo le forze dell’ordine e basta. Liberi tutti



Punto di vista legittimo. Io preferisco il sistema italiano a quelli con gli sceriffi.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho fatto solo una rapida sintesi di principi elaborati secoli fa da gente ben più “illuminata” di me. Io sono solo un utilizzatore finale. Ma se per te non hanno senso, che dire… Augurati che il nuovo ministro tolga dai programmi scolastici e universitari quel che sostenevano quei tizi. Magari organizziamo anche dei falò per bruciarne gli scritti, se ti aggrada. Poi però non parlarmi di necessità di difendere la Cultura europea e italiana da presunte invasioni.



Puri artefici retorici e pretestuosi. Che diamine c'entrano i dialoghi scolastici, stiamo parlando di individui che spezzano le vite di altri e che possono essere fermati, a meno di reputare sacrificabile la vita di innocenti per l'alta causa filosofica dei massimi sistemi.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che quando accadono eventi del genere è impossibile intervenire tempestivamente. Quel criminale quanto pensi che sia stato in azione? Pochissimi istanti. Ed è riuscito ad accoltellare cinque persone, passando da una corsia all’altra. Questo ti fa capire che neanche chi era nelle immediate vicinanze ha avuto istantaneamente l’esatta percezione di quel che stava succedendo.
> Nel caso specifico, e in casi simili, penso non ci sia nulla da fare. In generale son d’accordissimo con una maggiore presenza delle forze dell’ordine, ma non è pensabile avere un poliziotto in ogni corsia di ogni supermercato né che possano essere autorizzati a sparare in mezzo alla folla. Persino i rapinatori cercano di non sparare per evitare di ammazzare gente, pensare che possano o debbano farlo dei poliziotti mi sembra completamente folle.



Intanto aumenta la presenza delle forze dell'ordine. Intanto.

E con la sensazione che possono intervenire a far male, non a fare le belle statuine.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma parlando di fatti concreti: quanti poliziotti sono in galera per aver causato un qualunque tipo di danno, con un qualunque tipo di mezzo, a un malvivente? A naso, direi che non ci sono le celle stracolme per queste vicende.



Forse perché ormai i poliziotti nemmeno si azzardano a sparare. Quand'è l'ultima volta che un criminale è morto durante uno scontro a fuoco?



sunburn ha scritto:


> È ovvio se e solo se l’utilizzo legittimo delle armi da parte delle forze dell’ordine resta un’eccezione limitata a casi particolari ed eccezionali.
> 
> 
> Le armi alle forze dell’ordine sono fondamentali e nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi svolgono la loro funzione di deterrenza e intimidazione senza necessità di usarle.
> Come ho già scritto, nei casi in cui invece il criminale non desista e ci sia in gioco la sua vita e la vita di una persona innocente o di un membro delle forze dell’ordine, le armi possono e devono essere utilizzate. A meno che, per colpire il criminale, non si rischi di mettere a repentaglio l’incolumità di altre persone innocenti. Non sono valutazioni facili da fare in tempi brevi ma, checché se ne dica, mi sembra che da questo punto di vista le nostre forze dell’ordine svolgano mediamente un ottimo lavoro.



Non sono valutazioni facili, ed è il motivo per il quale non tutti possono entrare nelle forze dell'ordine. Ma se ci sei dentro, devi poter esplicare il tuo lavoro senza soggezione. E' lavoro, devi difendere la società civile e stop.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto per me va sicuramente lasciata alle forze dell’ordine più libertà di azione e occorre dotarli di strumenti adeguati ma questo non significa che devono poter uccidere senza un minimo di valutazione effettiva del pericolo reale. In ogni caso per fermare uno pericoloso non occorre necessariamente sparargli in testa.



Non ho detto di sparagli in testa. Di certo se gli spari ad un gamba resta attivo il cervello che può comandare il resto del corpo e il tizio può quindi reagire male. Puoi colpirlo dove vuoi, basta che lo rendi innocuo. Ovviamente c'è la tolleranza e l'imprecisione dello sparo, se lo prendi in testa, pazienza per lui.

Deve essere reso innocuo, se cominciamo a fare i calcoli non gli spari mai. Esiste un punto fisiologico che un cecchino deve centrare esattamente, e che dà garanzie di successo?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Io sono personalmente contro, ma ammetto che in precisi casi non sarebbe un'idea tanto assurda
> Omicidi premeditati, plurimi, terrorismo con prove evidenti, secondo me sono condizioni che potrebbero giustificare una pena massima


Esattamente. In certi casi la pena di morte è la giustizia massima, la cosa più giusta. Anche perché certa gente non merita di vivere e per cortesia non tiriamo fuori strampalate idee etiche/morali/religiose. La mancanza di empatia, la scelta di fare certi atti abominevoli ti portano a perdere lo status di essere umano, non ci può essere perdono o riabilitazione


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto di sparagli in testa. Di certo se gli spari ad un gamba resta attivo il cervello che può comandare il resto del corpo e il tizio può quindi reagire male. Puoi colpirlo dove vuoi, basta che lo rendi innocuo. *Ovviamente c'è la tolleranza e l'imprecisione dello sparo, se lo prendi in testa, pazienza per lui.*
> 
> Deve essere reso innocuo, se cominciamo a fare i calcoli non gli spari mai. Esiste un punto fisiologico che un cecchino deve centrare esattamente, e che dà garanzie di successo?



Gabri non c’è nulla di male nel ritenere meglio una vera e propria esecuzione perché - per me - è quello a cui in fondo ti riferisci.
Io continuo a pensarla diversamente.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Punto di vista legittimo. Io preferisco il sistema italiano a quelli con gli sceriffi.


Legittimo si. Ma andremo sempre peggio così…basta esserne consapevoli. E spero che non tocchi mai a nessuno di noi una cosa tragica…


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Legittimo s*i. Ma andremo sempre peggio così…basta esserne consapevol*i. E spero che non tocchi mai a nessuno di noi una cosa tragica…



Se e quando sarà dimostrato che dove vige la pena di morte ci sono meno crimini potremo ridiscuterne.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gabri non c’è nulla di male nel ritenere meglio una vera e propria esecuzione perché - per me - è quello a cui in fondo ti riferisci.
> Io continuo a pensarla diversamente.



Ritieni "esecuzione" fermare con l'unico mezzo a disposizione un criminale che sta minacciando le vite di altre persone?

Stiamo facendo una marea di discorsi fintamente politici e cervellotici, che ci allontanano da una semplice decisione: l'individuo lo fermi o no? Se non si arrende in un nanosecondo, lo fai secco o no?

Ti faccio uno sconto sulla pena di morte, con molto sforzo, ma qui non ci troviamo proprio, abbi pazienza.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Ottobre 2022)

Io ragazzi non sono del tutto contrario ai metodi brutali, vedasi, magari qualcuno l' ha letto, come farei per sradicare la malavita in Italia.

Però, non è per nulla facile fermare tragedie come questa accaduta ad Assago.

Non si può internare qualunque persona un po' pazzoide, non si può proprio.
Non è cosi facile gestire una del genere.

Non puoi internarne 999 su 1000, perchè uno rischia di finire in giro ad ammazzare qualcuno.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ritieni "esecuzione" fermare con l'unico mezzo a disposizione un criminale che sta minacciando le vite di altre persone?
> 
> *Stiamo facendo una mare di discorsi fintamente politici e cervellotici, che ci allontanano da una semplice decisione: l'individuo lo fermi o no? Se non si arrende in un nanosecondo, lo fai secco o no?*
> 
> Ti faccio uno sconto sulla pena di morte, con molto sforzo, ma qui non ci troviamo proprio, abbi pazienza.



Certo che devi fermarlo ma, abbi pazienza anche tu, chi serve nelle forze dell’ordine ed ha un arma non dovrebbe essere in grado di valutare meglio di me e te come intervenire? Poi è ovvio che nel dubbio se l’azione è stata giusta o sbagliata bisogna tutelare le forze dell’ordine.

E comunque grazie per lo sconto…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma parlando di fatti concreti: quanti poliziotti sono in galera per aver causato un qualunque tipo di danno, con un qualunque tipo di mezzo, a un malvivente? A naso, direi che non ci sono le celle stracolme per queste vicende.



Non sono stracolme proprio perché si guardano bene dal rovinarsi la vita per un delinquente che voi (e lo stato, viste le leggi) non volete "morto" o comunque ferito, per dirla in maniera terra-terra  

Bisogna fare attenzione anche a come si ammanettano i criminali perché poverini, si rischia di fargli male e poi di pagargli anche i danni!
Se non è assurdo tutto questo..


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo che devi fermarlo ma, abbi pazienza anche tu, chi serve nelle forze dell’ordine ed ha un arma non dovrebbe essere in grado di valutare meglio di me e te come intervenire? Poi è ovvio che nel dubbio se l’azione è stata giusta o sbagliata bisogna tutelare le forze dell’ordine.
> 
> E comunque grazie per lo sconto…



Prego per lo sconto. A me sembra una trattativa ragionevole, altrimenti qui i criminali vincono a mani basse, eh.

Intervenire non vuol dire prendere poliziotti e fargli sparare a caso in mezzo alla gente pur di prendere l'aggressore, come qualcuno maldestramente scrive pur di difendere il criminale. Sono iperboli piuttosto stupide.

Ma in una situazione di pericolo, se un poliziotto è sulla scena del crimine e ha la possibilità di fermarlo al più presto, deve poterlo fare, e se il maledetto buonismo non ha il sopravvento, non deve incorrere nella gogna della giustizia, previa valutazione rapida e sensata.

Chiaro che un criminale che tiene in ostaggio delle persone chiuse in uno sgabuzzino richiede altra forma di intervento. Non vorrei mai dover specificare queste banalità.


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ah perché nel resto del mondo non succede?
> Io direi che è una piega che c'è ormai da anni, esasperata dalle continue divisioni nella società, estremismi e approccio alle patologie psichiche/psichiatriche ancora profondamente antiquate e inadeguate


certo che succede in usa è 50 volte peggio. ma in svezia, svizzera, germania, olanda e tanti altri paesi no.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Sicuramente un fascista, paese allo sbando".


"Colpa della Meloni"


----------



## Simo98 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> certo che succede in usa è 50 volte peggio. ma in svezia, svizzera, germania, olanda e tanti altri paesi no.


Ma cosa no, cercati casi di cronaca nera nei paesi nordica di matrice islamica estremista e di suprematismo bianco


----------



## Simo98 (28 Ottobre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io ragazzi non sono del tutto contrario ai metodi brutali, vedasi, magari qualcuno l' ha letto, come farei per sradicare la malavita in Italia.
> 
> Però, non è per nulla facile fermare tragedie come questa accaduta ad Assago.
> 
> ...


No, ma una maggior comprensione e gestione delle malattie psichiatriche aiuterebbe 
Siamo ancora troppo indietro


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> _Prego per lo sconto. A me sembra una trattativa ragionevole_, altrimenti qui i criminali vincono a mani basse, eh.
> 
> Intervenire non vuol dire prendere poliziotti e fargli sparare a caso in mezzo alla gente pur di prendere l'aggressore, come qualcuno maldestramente scrive pur di difendere il criminale. Sono iperboli piuttosto stupide.
> 
> ...



_A Lei. Siamo qui per confrontarci senza nessuna pretesa di essere depositari della verità._

*Mi sembra qualcosa di più accettabile.*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> _A Lei. Siamo qui per confrontarci senza nessuna pretesa di essere depositari della verità._
> 
> *Mi sembra qualcosa di più accettabile.*



Ma l'ho detto da subito. Intervento rapido e massima salvaguardia delle persone, la vita del criminale viene molto dopo e non deve avere ripercussioni sulla dinamica delle azioni delle forze dell'ordine. Zero ideologia politico-degrado-buonista della giustizia. Per la pena di morte, ho la mia idea, ma constato che è impossibile ipotizzarla e quindi non mi sforzo più di tanto, che è una perdita di tempo.

Per il confronto, mai sentito un depositario, ma alcuni principi li difenderò fino alla morte, giusti o sbagliati che sembrino agli altri.


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa no, cercati casi di cronaca nera nei paesi nordica di matrice islamica estremista e di suprematismo bianco


Se ti riferisci a quelli che poi vengono regolarmente abbattuti dalle forze dell'ordine e guardacaso per terra trovano le carte d'identità e passaporti li lascerei da parte.

Qui si parla di classici ladri, pazzi, stupratori. Nei paesi nordici sono molto rari.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me se forze dell’ordine avessero libertà di poter sparare direttamente per uccidere sarebbe giustizia sommaria.
> A me questo non pare degno di un paese civile ma, ovviamente, è solo la mia opinione.



Conoscendo le forze dell'ordine andrebbero ad ammazzare gente tranquilla e ci andrebbero coi guanti con i pazzi veri, come è sempre stato, è, e sempre sarà.

Basta ricordarsi gli elicotteri per il tizio in spiaggia durante il covid. Capace che al tempo avrebbero ammazzato qualcuno per il controllo green pass con la libertà di sparare...


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Non so se è già stato detto
Carrefour rimuove gli oggetti taglienti dai punti vendita​

Comunque l'inviato dal centro commerciale al tg1 di pranzo ha detto "l'Ad del Milan Adriano Galliani ha chiesto di posticipare partita...."


----------



## sunburn (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Puri artefici retorici e pretestuosi. Che diamine c'entrano i dialoghi scolastici, stiamo parlando di individui che spezzano le vite di altri e che possono essere fermati, a meno di reputare sacrificabile la vita di innocenti per l'alta causa filosofica dei massimi sistemi.


I pilastri dello Stato liberale “puri artefici retorici e pretestuosi”. Prendiamo atto, signor Abdul Al Gabruz.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Forse perché ormai i poliziotti nemmeno si azzardano a sparare.


Ormai che? La situazione normativa è sostanzialmente la stessa da decenni. Mica è una novità di oggi.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quand'è l'ultima volta che un criminale è morto durante uno scontro a fuoco?


Due settimane fa in provincia di Avellino.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sono valutazioni facili, ed è il motivo per il quale non tutti possono entrare nelle forze dell'ordine. Ma se ci sei dentro, devi poter esplicare il tuo lavoro senza soggezione. E' lavoro, devi difendere la società civile e stop.


Aridaje. La società civile prevede dei limiti anche all’operato delle forze dell’ordine. Ma forse alle superiori avevi una professoressa troppo racchia per meritare la tua attenzione o troppo tettona per non farti distrarre dalle sue generose forme. 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto di sparagli in testa. Di certo se gli spari ad un gamba resta attivo il cervello che può comandare il resto del corpo e il tizio può quindi reagire male. Puoi colpirlo dove vuoi, basta che lo rendi innocuo. Ovviamente c'è la tolleranza e l'imprecisione dello sparo, se lo prendi in testa, pazienza per lui.
> Deve essere reso innocuo, se cominciamo a fare i calcoli non gli spari mai. Esiste un punto fisiologico che un cecchino deve centrare esattamente, e che dà garanzie di successo?


Ma ti ripeto, visto che in altri post cerchi di mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto senza menzionarmi, se in gioco ci sono da una parte la vita di un criminale e dall’altra quella di un innocente/membro delle forze dell’ordine, la priorità va assolutamente alla tutela della seconda.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non lo so, scusami se te lo dico, *ma credo che hai seri problemi di comprensione, oppure prendi in giro.*
> 
> Come lo devo scrivere, certo che sono favorevole alla pena di morte.
> 
> ...


si ok....non ti rispondo che è meglio..sennò poi magari accusano me di fare flame o come si dice


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I pilastri dello Stato liberale “puri artefici retorici e pretestuosi”. Prendiamo atto, signor Abdul Al Gabruz.
> 
> Ormai che? La situazione normativa è sostanzialmente la stessa da decenni. Mica è una novità di oggi.



'Sta roba manco la commento.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Due settimane fa in provincia di Avellino.



E' stato uno scontro a fuoco. Ah, certo, magari è utile che i poliziotti siano dotati di armi quando dei delinquenti sparano, che ne dici? Se ti sembra la solita situazione ...



sunburn ha scritto:


> Aridaje. La società civile prevede dei limiti anche all’operato delle forze dell’ordine. Ma forse alle superiori avevi una professoressa troppo racchia per meritare la tua attenzione o troppo tettona per non farti distrarre dalle sue generose forme.



Solita risposta quando non si hanno argomenti. E no, purtroppo professoresse degne ne ho avute poche, purtroppo. Però a ripensarci, su quella di inglese ho fatto diverse fantasie erotiche. Ai tempi una over 50, naturalmente. 



sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma ti ripeto, visto che in altri post cerchi di mettermi in bocca cose che non ho detto senza menzionarmi, se in gioco ci sono da una parte la vita di un criminale e dall’altra quella di un innocente/membro delle forze dell’ordine, la priorità va assolutamente alla tutela della seconda.



E allora dov'è il problema. Sono eoni che sto scrivendo questa cosa. Gli spariamo a 'sto criminale, o no?

Il fatto è che volete passare per persone sensate e dare l'idea di giustizia, ma contemporaneamente volete fare i buonisti, e non riuscite a dire in modo terra-terra che il criminale va fatto fuori, senza tanti giri di parole.

Forse perché "non sta bene dirlo".


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se e quando sarà dimostrato che dove vige la pena di morte ci sono meno crimini potremo ridiscuterne.


Intanto non lo possiamo sapere perché qui abbiamo il far west. E posiamo dire che è un sistema ampiamente fallimentare no?
Secondo, mi sa che non hai intuito bene il discorso: la pena di morte non deve essere solo necessariamente un deterrente ma un simbolo, elemento, un monito di GIUSTIZIA VERA. Ovviamente per certi casi specifici. Tanto la deterrenza della pena, qualsiasi essa sia, con certi mostri non funziona ancora non l’avete capito?
Ma hey, vuoi scannare cristiani? Ok però se ti becco ti disintegro fino a ridurti in polvere.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sono stracolme proprio perché si guardano bene dal rovinarsi la vita per un delinquente che voi (e lo stato, viste le leggi) non volete "morto" o comunque ferito, per dirla in maniera terra-terra
> 
> Bisogna fare attenzione anche a come si ammanettano i criminali perché poverini, si rischia di fargli male e poi di pagargli anche i danni!
> Se non è assurdo tutto questo..


Io ho un sacco di amici in polizia e un suocero nella finanza.
Molta gente qui non sa proprio di cosa parla ed è staccata dalla realtà purtroppo. Le forze dell’ordine fanno un lavoro infame, senza mezzi e con un sacco di legacci. Spesso non agiscono per paura di rovinarsi…


----------



## El picinin (28 Ottobre 2022)

C'è un errore di valutazione,discorsi pene aspre e via dicendo,ma vi siete mai chiesti se la maggioranza degli Italiani approverebbero? Ve la do io la risposta, ci siamo rincoglioniti del tutto,e spiace dirlo,Questo meritiamo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

L’ aggressore al pm: Ho visto tutte quelle persone felici e ho provato invidia.​


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ aggressore al pm: Ho visto tutte quelle persone felici e ho provato invidia.​


in realtà questa cosa mi sembra parecchio diffusa anche tra le persone "normali" non solo tra i pazzi come questo tizio


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto non lo possiamo sapere perché qui abbiamo il far west. E posiamo dire che è un sistema ampiamente fallimentare no?
> Secondo, mi sa che *non hai intuito bene il discorso: la pena di morte non deve essere solo necessariamente un deterrente ma un simbolo, elemento, un monito di GIUSTIZIA VERA. Ovviamente per certi casi specifici*. Tanto la deterrenza della pena, qualsiasi essa sia, con certi mostri non funziona ancora non l’avete capito?
> Ma hey, vuoi scannare cristiani? Ok però se ti becco ti disintegro fino a ridurti in polvere.



Io ho intuito benissimo il tuo ragionamento ma per quanto mi riguarda la pena di morte non può far parte dell’ordinamento giudiziario di uno Stato civile. La nostra Costituzione non la prevede e, in ogni caso, credo che nessuna forza politica la proporrà mai.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in realtà questa cosa mi sembra parecchio diffusa anche tra le persone "normali" non solo tra i pazzi come questo tizio



Certo, bastava guardare gli interisti a maggio scorso


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ aggressore al pm: Ho visto tutte quelle persone felici e ho provato invidia.​



Vedrete che questa autentica malignità agghiacciante verrà sfruttata per minimizzare, poverino, soffre, è colpa di chi manifesta felicità, etc etc.

Pazzesco. Quasi 20 pagine a discutere dell'opportunità di far campare questi soggetti, e nessuno che abbia detto una sola parola per chi ci ha rimesso la vita.

Mah. Poi non lamentiamoci se ci becchiamo una coltellata a caso, eh.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io ho intuito benissimo il tuo ragionamento ma per quanto mi riguarda la pena di morte non può far parte dell’ordinamento giudiziario di uno Stato civile. La nostra Costituzione non la prevede e, in ogni caso, credo che nessuna forza politica la proporrà mai.


Per il maledetto buonissimo progressista…


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per il maledetto buonissimo progressista…



Ora c’è un Governo di destra. Pensi che proporrà/introdurrà la pena di morte?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vedrete che questa autentica malignità agghiacciante verrà sfruttata per minimizzare, poverino, soffre, è colpa di chi manifesta felicità, etc etc.
> 
> Pazzesco. Quasi 20 pagine a discutere dell'opportunità di far campare questi soggetti, e *nessuno che abbia detto una sola parola per chi ci ha rimesso la vita.*
> 
> Mah. Poi non lamentiamoci se ci becchiamo una coltellata a caso, eh.



Perché dici questo? Credo che tutti siano vicini alle vittime innocenti di tale criminale.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché dici questo? Credo che tutti siano vicini alle vittime innocenti di tale criminale.



Credi, sì?

E' un modo molto strano per dimostrare vicinanza, dato che tutto il thread è pieno di discussioni tendenti a salvaguardare l'incolumità dell'assassino e su come e quando (non) far agire le forze dell'ordine.

Forse sarai vicino a questa vittima. Non alla prossima, se si continua così.

Perché ci sarà una prossima, stanne certo, e il suo assassino forse commetterà il delitto anche constatando che in fondo uno se la può cavare a buon mercato, tenuto conto del misfatto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Credi, sì?*
> 
> E' un modo molto strano per dimostrare vicinanza, dato che tutto il thread è pieno di discussioni tendenti a salvaguardare l'incolumità dell'assassino e su come e quando (non) far agire le forze dell'ordine.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente non posso garantire nulla per gli altri. Per quanto mi riguarda massima vicinanza a tutte le vittime di ogni crimine.
Poi credo sia stato inevitabile che la discussione prendesse la direzione del confronto sulle misure che servirebbero per evitare altre tragedie simili.


----------



## livestrong (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ aggressore al pm: Ho visto tutte quelle persone felici e ho provato invidia.​


Ho ricevuto oggi la notizia di un mio ex professore suicida, morto nella solitudine a un passo dalla pensione. Di fronte a stati depressivi le persone reagiscono in modo diverso: combattere certe malattie e capirle dovrebbe essere una priorità per una società civilizzata.
Comprendere questi folli aiuterebbe anche a trovare delle cure adeguate per loro, per renderli non pericolosi e farli vivere serenamente.
Il vero problema è che in Italia siamo mostruosamente ignoranti sulla questione e molti credono che una persona disturbata debba morire per i suoi crimini. Andrebbe fatta una mostruosa opera di informazione sull'argomento, così come su tanti altri.

I serial killer per esempio sono spesso psicopatici, gente che biologicamente ha qualcosa che non va nel cervello, incapaci di provare empatia. Non si tratta solo di salvaguardia della vittima, che piaccia o meno. Si tratta di salvaguardia della nostra civiltà, che rimarrà anche alle generazioni future, a differenza dei nostri corpi mangiati dai vermi o ridotti in cenere.

Sia chiaro però che questo pensiero non va a togliere nulla al dolore per i cari delle vittime o per i sopravvissuti che avranno dei traumi enormi. Io penso che eventi di questo tipo ci mettano di fronte alla precarietà della vita, che può sfuggire in ogni momento, per quanto nella nostra cultura la morte sia argomento tabù.


----------



## livestrong (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Credi, sì?
> 
> E' un modo molto strano per dimostrare vicinanza, dato che tutto il thread è pieno di discussioni tendenti a salvaguardare l'incolumità dell'assassino e su come e quando (non) far agire le forze dell'ordine.
> 
> ...


Le statistiche mostrano chiaramente come la pena di morte non funga come deterrente. La società non deve promettere (e permettere) vendetta, ma progresso culturale


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Le statistiche mostrano chiaramente come la pena di morte non funga come deterrente. La società non deve promettere (e permettere) vendetta, ma progresso culturale


Assolutamente, cosa risaputa da anni e anni. Ci sono gli interi Stati Uniti come enorme campione statistico, ma ancora resiste la bufala della pena di morte che fermerà la mano del pazzo che ci ripenserà.

Non funziona come deterrente per il criminale medio, psichicamente non malato, figurarsi per un vero malato psichiatrico (patologia già diagnosticata con tanto di tso), che probabilmente ha davvero cominciato ad aggredire perché dentro la sua testa tutto il mondo è felice e lui no; non gli passa proprio per la capa di non far del male perché rischia la pena di morte. 
Peraltro questi soggetti a volte non sono neanche aggiornati su ciò che accade nel mondo; il classico "pazzo di paese" l'abbiamo tutti, e vi assicuro che quello che vive nel mio è disconnesso dal mondo, va in giro chiedendo sigarette, no internet, no tv, no giornali e telegiornali. Non verrebbe mai a sapere di alcuna novità giudiziaria, e in ogni caso non gliene fregherebbe una mazza


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, cosa risaputa da anni e anni. *Ci sono gli interi Stati Uniti come enorme campione statistico, ma ancora resiste la bufala della pena di morte che fermerà la mano del pazzo che ci ripenserà.*
> 
> Non funziona come deterrente per il criminale medio, psichicamente non malato, figurarsi per un vero malato psichiatrico (patologia già diagnosticata con tanto di tso), che probabilmente ha davvero cominciato ad aggredire perché dentro la sua testa tutto il mondo è felice e lui no; non gli passa proprio per la capa di non far del male perché rischia la pena di morte.
> Peraltro questi soggetti a volte non sono neanche aggiornati su ciò che accade nel mondo; il classico "pazzo di paese" l'abbiamo tutti, e vi assicuro che quello che vive nel mio è disconnesso dal mondo, va in giro chiedendo sigarette, no internet, no tv, no giornali e telegiornali. Non verrebbe mai a sapere di alcuna novità giudiziaria, e in ogni caso non gliene fregherebbe una mazza



Credo che lo sdegno - ampiamente giustificato per questi episodi - faccia propendere per soluzioni come la pena di morte senza che si tenga conto della sua reale utilità.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Le statistiche mostrano chiaramente come la pena di morte non funga come deterrente. La società non deve promettere (e permettere) vendetta, ma progresso culturale



Scusa i toni, amico, ma 'sta certezza della non deterrenza della pena di morte mi sembra una sonora puttanata. Ancora non è stato dimostrato che non serve. Se fosse così allora dovrebbe essere scoppiato da tempo un conflitto nucleare, dato che il concetto di deterrenza non servirebbe a niente, in egual misura.

Guarda che il progresso culturale è figlio di battaglie e scontri dove sono morte milioni e milioni di persone, con uccisioni più o meno volute, se vuoi continuare a mantenere il livello di progresso mica ti puoi addormentare, devi continuare a combattere chi mina alla base la società, eh, che sia l'esercito del nemico o un omicida solitario. 

Inoltre, non ho capito perché il thread si è avvitato su questo discorso, come a volersi arrogare indirettamente la ragione, visto che la grande filosofia ha sancito che questo renderebbe lo stato un omicida a sua volta.

Io insisto sul neutralizzare l'assassino in modo rapido, tramite azione immediata delle forze dell'ordine, e mi frega un accidente se ci rimette la vita. Io voglio salvare le altre vite a scapito di quella di un criminale, punto. Se al supermercato c'era un poliziotto, doveva sparargli all'istante senza paura di ripercussioni penali.

E il tuo è l'ennesimo post che tende a non danneggiare un criminale.

Io vi invito a fare 'sti discorsi a chi ha perso la vita. Auguro a tutti di quelli che sono così arcisicuri della bontà del loro pensiero che non gli capiti niente del genere, perché in realtà mi piacerebbe vedere come la gente cambierebbe idea, eccome se la cambierebbe.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusa i toni, amico, ma 'sta certezza della non deterrenza della pena di morte mi sembra una sonora puttanata. Ancora non è stato dimostrato che non serve. Se fosse così allora dovrebbe essere scoppiato da tempo un conflitto nucleare, dato che il concetto di deterrenza non servirebbe a niente, in egual misura.
> 
> Guarda che il progresso culturale è figlio di battaglie e scontri dove sono morte milioni e milioni di persone, con uccisioni più o meno volute, se vuoi continuare a mantenere il livello di progresso mica ti puoi addormentare, devi continuare a combattere chi mina alla base la società, eh, che sia l'esercito del nemico o un omicida solitario.
> 
> ...



Gabri tocca alla magistratura stabilire - dopo un regolare processo - chi è un criminale non alle forze dell’ordine che devono prevenire/impedire che accadano reati.
Concordo - come già detto - che servirebbero maggiore libertà e mezzi adeguati per chi si trova ad agire in situazioni di emergenza in cui esitare significherebbe perdere vite umane innocenti.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gabri tocca alla magistratura stabilire - dopo un regolare processo - chi è un criminale non alle forze dell’ordine che devono prevenire/impedire che accadano reati.
> Concordo - come già detto - che servirebbero maggiore libertà e mezzi adeguati per chi si trova ad agire in situazioni di emergenza in cui esitare significherebbe perdere vite umane innocenti.



E allora non capisco perché a turno vengo massacrato con 'sta storia della pena di morte, come se l'accettare che non possa essere usata impedisce automaticamente qualsiasi altra azione nei confronti di chi toglie la vita agli altri perché "sembrano felici".

A me sembra che si tirano via le cose da sottoterra pur di mettere al sicuro la vita di un assassino. E non posso non notare come questa linea di pensiero coincida casualmente con altre linee di pensiero del moderno progressismo democratico, quello che ci sta proiettando nel futuro, sempre però dando un'occhio a chi hai accanto al supermercato.

Non mi torna nemmeno un po', e si continua a non rispondere sul come reagire dopo essersi beccati una coltellata nella schiena, forse perché capita sempre agli altri. Sta diventando tediosa questa discussione.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Le statistiche mostrano chiaramente come la pena di morte non funga come deterrente. La società non deve promettere (e permettere) vendetta, ma progresso culturale


Non c’è nulla che serva come deterrente, ancora non è chiaro?
Serve giustizia: certi criminali per certi crimini devono MORIRE. C’è poco da fare


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E allora non capisco perché a turno vengo massacrato con 'sta storia della pena di morte, come se l'accettare che non possa essere usata impedisce automaticamente qualsiasi altra azione nei confronti di chi toglie la vita agli altri perché "sembrano felici".
> 
> A me sembra che si tirano via le cose da sottoterra pur di mettere al sicuro la vita di un assassino. E non posso non notare come questa linea di pensiero coincida casualmente con altre linee di pensiero del moderno progressismo democratico, quello che ci sta proiettando nel futuro, sempre però dando un'occhio a chi hai accanto al supermercato.
> 
> Non mi torna nemmeno un po', e si continua a non rispondere sul come reagire dopo essersi beccati una coltellata nella schiena, forse perché capita sempre agli altri. Sta diventando tediosa questa discussione.


È inutile Gabri..è un discorso che non porta da nessuna parte…
Posizioni troppo distanti


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla che serva come deterrente, ancora non è chiaro?
> *Serve giustizia: certi criminali per certi crimini devono MORIRE. C’è poco da fare*



Consentimi di farti notare che il concetto di giustizia non è univoco perciò quando scrivi “Serve giustizia:…” esprimi il tuo rispettabile concetto di giustizia come lo esprimo io.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È inutile Gabri..è un discorso che non porta da nessuna parte…
> Posizioni troppo distanti



Ma guarda che è una cosa pazzesca. Sistematicamente in questi thread arrivano i difensori dell'etica democratica che come primo pensiero, ma proprio il primo, è non torcere un capello all'assassino.

La pena di morte no, bene, sparagli nemmeno, perché nel caos è troppo pericoloso, poi i poliziotti si devono sincerare delle condizioni ambientali, eh, magari prima devono fare rilevamenti con la telemetria e consultare qualche stratega al ministero. Nel frattempo il criminale è libero di sgozzare qualche creatura innocente, ma tranquillo, perché sai, a sgozzare una persona ci vogliono giorni e giorni, mica è una cosa semplice.

Poi colpa del supermercato che tiene gli oggetti affilati, manco a dirlo. Sai cosa, eliminiamo pure le bottiglie di vetro, carrelli della spesa, affettatrici, penne biro e qualsiasi oggetto che risulti più duro di una mozzarella, se no qualcuno la può usare come arma.

Niente, loro c'hanno il bandierone della pena di morte, tutti contenti, e se qualcuno va al creatore fa parte del progresso.

Da diventarci pazzi, guarda.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché dici questo? Credo che tutti siano vicini alle vittime innocenti di tale criminale.


penso non serva nemmeno dirlo

penserei almeno..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ aggressore al pm: Ho visto tutte quelle persone felici e ho provato invidia.​



Di felicità reale in giro ce n'è pochissima, ma non mi stupisce che sto qua non sia in grado di vederlo e capirlo, lo sapesse non avrebbe fatto quello che ha fatto.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Consentimi di farti notare che il concetto di giustizia non è univoco perciò quando scrivi “Serve giustizia:…” esprimi il tuo rispettabile concetto di giustizia come lo esprimo io.


Io parlo dal mio punto di vista


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che è una cosa pazzesca. Sistematicamente in questi thread arrivano i difensori dell'etica democratica che come primo pensiero, ma proprio il primo, è non torcere un capello all'assassino.
> 
> La pena di morte no, bene, sparagli nemmeno, perché nel caos è troppo pericoloso, poi i poliziotti si devono sincerare delle condizioni ambientali, eh, magari prima devono fare rilevamenti con la telemetria e consultare qualche stratega al ministero. Nel frattempo il criminale è libero di sgozzare qualche creatura innocente, ma tranquillo, perché sai, a sgozzare una persona ci vogliono giorni e giorni, mica è una cosa semplice.
> 
> ...


Totalmente d’accordo.
A volte mi cadono le braccia a sentire/leggere certe cose…
Sarà sempre peggio poi…


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io parlo dal mio punto di vista



Certo, quindi esprimi il tuo concetto di giustizia che per altri può essere molto diverso senza che per questo sia meno valido o comunque causa di degrado.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Gabri tocca alla magistratura stabilire* - *dopo un regolare processo* - *chi è un criminale* non alle forze dell’ordine che devono prevenire/impedire che accadano reati.



Non vedo cosa ci sia da stabilire. 
Se uno commette un omicidio e ci sono testimoni, telecamere di servizio e tutto, allora io l'avrei freddato direttamente sul posto e risparmiato anche sull'alloggio vacanza (carcere), sul cibo e su tutto il suo mantenimento.
Una  in meno in giro per l'Italia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Ottobre 2022)

la pena di morte per un depresso è un invito a delinquere ragazzi.
non serve.
lavori socialmente utili a vita per tutti, questa è la cosa che spaventa di più. lavori duri ovviamente, mixati con condizioni di vita scarse. devono produrre più di quello che consumano per lo stato.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2022)

Siamo tutti fuori strada: i "pazzi" ci sono sempre stati e sempre ci saranno.

Una volta si chiamavano strambi, pittoreschi, lunatici ecc ecc

La società di oggi è troppa piena di psicologi che li categorizzano, li fanno sentire diversi strani e non meritevoli di vivere quasi.

Da li nasce tutto 

Sono sicuro che fra 30 anni parleremo ancora delle stesse cose, non c è soluzione.

Concordo con chi dice che se un poliziotto deve sparare ad un manifesto pericolo lo deve poter fare senza rischiare nulla.


----------



## El picinin (29 Ottobre 2022)

Non è un problema di Pena di Morte si o no,chi e psicopatico o malvagio uccide ugualmente,ma chi viene preso deve pagare,non con patteggiamenti e altre amenità,inoltre le galere sono diventati hotel,troppo tutele per tutti tranne che per gli onesti,vero che una democrazia non può transigere da alcune regole,ma anche altri paesi sono democratici,ed il comportamento verso chi delinque non è di certo il nostro,non so se vi rendete conto ma in Italia si è davvero ecceduto con il Buonismo a tutti costi.


----------



## mil77 (29 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di Pena di Morte si o no,chi e psicopatico o malvagio uccide ugualmente,ma chi viene preso deve pagare,non con patteggiamenti e altre amenità,inoltre le galere sono diventati hotel,troppo tutele per tutti tranne che per gli onesti,vero che una democrazia non può transigere da alcune regole,ma anche altri paesi sono democratici,ed il comportamento verso chi delinque non è di certo il nostro,non so se vi rendete conto ma in Italia si è davvero ecceduto con il Buonismo a tutti costi.


Pensa che questo qui molto probabilmente in carcere non ci finirà mai...


----------



## El picinin (29 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Pensa che questo qui molto probabilmente in carcere non ci finirà mai...


Probabile,hanno chiuso gli opg perché luoghi non idonei,ma non hanno trovato un alternativa,robe Italiche.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Non vedo cosa ci sia da stabilire.*
> Se uno commette un omicidio e ci sono testimoni, telecamere di servizio e tutto, allora io l'avrei freddato direttamente sul posto e risparmiato anche sull'alloggio vacanza (carcere), sul cibo e su tutto il suo mantenimento.
> Una  in meno in giro per l'Italia.



Non viviamo - grazie a Dio per me - in uno stato di polizia. Le forze dell’ordine hanno il loro gravoso compito e devono svolgerlo al meglio con più libertà senza dubbio ma non in modo incontrollato.


----------



## sunburn (29 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, cosa risaputa da anni e anni. Ci sono gli interi Stati Uniti come enorme campione statistico, ma ancora resiste la bufala della pena di morte che fermerà la mano del pazzo che ci ripenserà.
> 
> Non funziona come deterrente per il criminale medio, psichicamente non malato, figurarsi per un vero malato psichiatrico (patologia già diagnosticata con tanto di tso), che probabilmente ha davvero cominciato ad aggredire perché dentro la sua testa tutto il mondo è felice e lui no; non gli passa proprio per la capa di non far del male perché rischia la pena di morte.
> Peraltro questi soggetti a volte non sono neanche aggiornati su ciò che accade nel mondo; il classico "pazzo di paese" l'abbiamo tutti, e vi assicuro che quello che vive nel mio è disconnesso dal mondo, va in giro chiedendo sigarette, no internet, no tv, no giornali e telegiornali. Non verrebbe mai a sapere di alcuna novità giudiziaria, e in ogni caso non gliene fregherebbe una mazza


La pena di morte serve solo a soddisfare l’istinto animalesco della vendetta. Per dire, in altre epoche c’era gente che andava a vedere condannati alla ghigliottina come noi andiamo a vedere una partita del Milan ed esultava al momento in cui la testa saltava come noi abbiamo esultato al gol di Kessiè contro il Sassuolo. 
Gente che esulta per la morte di un uomo è una cosa che io ho sempre trovato inquietante.
Di base, per me, il ritenere che possa esistere un motivo valido per togliere la vita a un uomo è un modo di pensare potenzialmente pericoloso per la società: che il “motivo” sia “gli altri vivono bene o io no” o una presunta(e discutibile) idea di “giustizia” è del tutto irrilevante, perché nel momento in cui si ammette che possa esistere un motivo valido, la validità diventa inevitabilmente un requisito aleatorio lasciato alla discrezionalità del singolo.
Quindi ben vengano le leggi attuali che, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, tengono a bada gli istinti. Se non ci fossero, non oso immaginare cosa accadrebbe.


----------



## livestrong (29 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusa i toni, amico, ma 'sta certezza della non deterrenza della pena di morte mi sembra una sonora puttanata. Ancora non è stato dimostrato che non serve. Se fosse così allora dovrebbe essere scoppiato da tempo un conflitto nucleare, dato che il concetto di deterrenza non servirebbe a niente, in egual misura.
> 
> Guarda che il progresso culturale è figlio di battaglie e scontri dove sono morte milioni e milioni di persone, con uccisioni più o meno volute, se vuoi continuare a mantenere il livello di progresso mica ti puoi addormentare, devi continuare a combattere chi mina alla base la società, eh, che sia l'esercito del nemico o un omicida solitario.
> 
> ...


Cosa c'entra il nucleare con la pena di morte? Credo sia meglio per te fare un passo indietro e svicolarti dal tuo pensiero precostituito, perchè in questo topic ho letto robe piuttosto lontane dalla realtà. I poliziotti non sono cecchini, metter fine a una vita non è come sentenziare su internet.

Cosa dimostra che la pena di morte non funziona come deterrente? le statistiche decennali degli stati che la adottano. Per me equiparare i criminali sulla base del loro crimine è miope, superficiale. Se c'è un problema occorre risolverlo e la statistica dice che non lo risolvi con la pena di morte.

L'assunto finale non ha senso semplicemente perchè la vendetta non dovrebbe far parte di uno stato di diritto. Ai famigliari delle vittime si può offrire il sostegno emotivo e la promessa di fare il possibile perchè non capiti a nessun altro ciò che è successo ai loro famigliari. Inoltre i famigliari delle vittime non li ritengo i più adatti a dare la loro opinione in merito, onestamente. Nella malaugurata occasione mi dovesse capitare di trovarmi in orrendi panni simili, anche qualora cambiassi la mia idea, lo farei evidentemente non in maniera lucida.


----------



## livestrong (29 Ottobre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla che serva come deterrente, ancora non è chiaro?
> Serve giustizia: certi criminali per certi crimini devono MORIRE. C’è poco da fare


Quella di cui tu parli non è giustizia, è vendetta.


----------



## livestrong (29 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di Pena di Morte si o no,chi e psicopatico o malvagio uccide ugualmente,ma chi viene preso deve pagare,non con patteggiamenti e altre amenità,inoltre le galere sono diventati hotel,troppo tutele per tutti tranne che per gli onesti,vero che una democrazia non può transigere da alcune regole,ma anche altri paesi sono democratici,ed il comportamento verso chi delinque non è di certo il nostro,non so se vi rendete conto ma in Italia si è davvero ecceduto con il Buonismo a tutti costi.


Non so di che galere tu stia parlando onestamente. L'Italia è uno dei paesi europei peggiori per condizioni di vita nelle carceri e per numero di suicidi nelle stesse. Io capisco che l'ideologia possa annebbiare il senso critico, ma bisogna anche venire a patti con la realtà


----------



## El picinin (29 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non so di che galere tu stia parlando onestamente. L'Italia è uno dei paesi europei peggiori per condizioni di vita nelle carceri e per numero di suicidi nelle stesse. Io capisco che l'ideologia possa annebbiare il senso critico, ma bisogna anche venire a patti con la realtà


Ascoltami non andare dietro a quello che ti dicono i giornali o le TV, non c'è proprio discussione pacchia o quasi,sovraffollamento ? Lo stato ciòe noi a pagato fior di soldi ,a chi e stato carcere in sovraffollamento, meglio a retribuito chi ha causato danno sociale a vario titolo perché dormiva la notte in una stanza 2per 3 con bagno a parte e TV.


----------



## livestrong (29 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ascoltami non andare dietro a quello che ti dicono i giornali o le TV, non c'è proprio discussione pacchia o quasi,sovraffollamento ? Lo stato ciòe noi a pagato fior di soldi ,a chi e stato carcere in sovraffollamento, meglio a retribuito chi ha causato danno sociale a vario titolo perché dormiva la notte in una stanza 2per 3 con bagno a parte e TV.


Io leggo i dati ufficiali, non si tratta nè di giornali nè di tv. Basta fare una ricerca rapida per renderti conto della situazione tragica delle carceri in italia. A scanso di equivoci: non perdo il sonno pensando a chi sta in galera, unicamente perchè ci sono altre persone verso cui indirizzare i propri pensieri. Ciò detto uno stato sviluppato NON può ignorare il problema, perchè anche i carcerati son esseri umani che hanno diritto alla dignità e hanno l'obbligo di scontare la loro pena fino in fondo. Ragionare meramente in termini utilitaristici (del tipo "meglio morti che mantenuti") di certo non eleva la nostra società sopra a quella dei jihadisti che tagliano la testa agli occidentali per i quali non si paga il riscatto.

I soggetti di cui parli tu non esistono se non nei film americani e nei libri di storia: anche in italia abbiamo avuto fino agli anni '80 sto problema, per lo più coi mafiosi, gente con agganci giusti che fino all'implementazione del 41bis in carcere faceva la bella vita. Ora tutto ciò fortunatamente è un ricordo lontano.


----------



## livestrong (29 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La pena di morte serve solo a soddisfare l’istinto animalesco della vendetta. Per dire, in altre epoche c’era gente che andava a vedere condannati alla ghigliottina come noi andiamo a vedere una partita del Milan ed esultava al momento in cui la testa saltava come noi abbiamo esultato al gol di Kessiè contro il Sassuolo.
> Gente che esulta per la morte di un uomo è una cosa che io ho sempre trovato inquietante.
> Di base, per me, il ritenere che possa esistere un motivo valido per togliere la vita a un uomo è un modo di pensare potenzialmente pericoloso per la società: che il “motivo” sia “gli altri vivono bene o io no” o una presunta(e discutibile) idea di “giustizia” è del tutto irrilevante, perché nel momento in cui si ammette che possa esistere un motivo valido, la validità diventa inevitabilmente un requisito aleatorio lasciato alla discrezionalità del singolo.
> Quindi ben vengano le leggi attuali che, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, tengono a bada gli istinti. Se non ci fossero, non oso immaginare cosa accadrebbe.


Pongo l'accento specialmente sull'ultima parte del tuo discorso. Secondo me è legittimo desiderare vendetta, è un sentimento naturale e sarebbe inutile combatterlo. Quel che bisogna capire però è che uno stato è un organismo ideologico e giuridico che DEVE travalicare la morale del singolo individuo. La società in cui viviamo è il lascito dei nostri padri, quello che lasceremo noi ai nostri figli. E questo deve andare ben oltre la sete di sangue (legittima e comprensibile) che il privato cittadino può avere


----------



## gabri65 (29 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il nucleare con la pena di morte? Credo sia meglio per te fare un passo indietro e svicolarti dal tuo pensiero precostituito, perchè in questo topic ho letto robe piuttosto lontane dalla realtà. I poliziotti non sono cecchini, metter fine a una vita non è come sentenziare su internet.
> 
> Cosa dimostra che la pena di morte non funziona come deterrente? le statistiche decennali degli stati che la adottano. Per me equiparare i criminali sulla base del loro crimine è miope, superficiale. Se c'è un problema occorre risolverlo e la statistica dice che non lo risolvi con la pena di morte.
> 
> L'assunto finale non ha senso semplicemente perchè la vendetta non dovrebbe far parte di uno stato di diritto. Ai famigliari delle vittime si può offrire il sostegno emotivo e la promessa di fare il possibile perchè non capiti a nessun altro ciò che è successo ai loro famigliari. Inoltre i famigliari delle vittime non li ritengo i più adatti a dare la loro opinione in merito, onestamente. Nella malaugurata occasione mi dovesse capitare di trovarmi in orrendi panni simili, anche qualora cambiassi la mia idea, lo farei evidentemente non in maniera lucida.



Sai benissimo che non può funzionare come dici tu. Per te (e altri) l'unica cosa che conta realmente è non punire un colpevole, un qualcuno che toglie vite ad altre persone, se non con ridicole quanto agghiaccianti sentenze che sostanzialmente addossano alla società i loro problemi psichiatrici. E tutto questo per il solito buonismo maledetto, secondo il quale si è disposti a sacrificare vite per consentire ad un omicida di spargere terrore e morte, e sopravvivere.

Io non so cosa è successo alla società per arrivare a questi deliri e fanatismi distruttivi.

Non ci siamo, amico. La Natura al solito insegna, e non venirmi a dire che la Natura sbaglia. Se tu fossi a capo di un branco, a seguito di una aggressione non reagiresti e faresti sterminare la tua gente perché non concepisci la difesa tramite offesa. E questo ti porta inevitabilmente all'estinzione.

Dite che siete vicini alle famiglie colpite, che desiderate che non succeda più. Bene, allora spiegate per filo e per segno come fareste ad evitarlo.

Spiega come fai se oggi un criminale uguale in tutto e per tutto a questo qui sta per uccidere un innocente, nella solita identica maniera. E lascia stare la pena di morte data a posteriori, tanto ho capito che è irrealizzabile, ciononostante continuate a puntare unicamente su quella per farvi le vostre ragioni e sviare il discorso.

Dopodomani riscriverai le solite identiche cose, l'unica cosa che è cambiata è che un'altra persona ha perso la vita. E a te non frega niente, l'importante è ribadire il concetto ideologico del "volemose tutti bene", fintantoché la cosa non ti sfiora.

Altro post dove non si spiega come giustificarsi con le famiglie, ma soprattutto con chi ci rimette la vita. Totalmente irrilevanti, gente che muore per permettervi di portare avanti le vostre idee. Grandi, un applauso.


----------



## livestrong (29 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai benissimo che non può funzionare come dici tu. Per te (e altri) l'unica cosa che conta realmente è non punire un colpevole, un qualcuno che toglie vite ad altre persone, se non con ridicole quanto agghiaccianti sentenze che sostanzialmente addossano alla società i loro problemi psichiatrici. E tutto questo per il solito buonismo maledetto, secondo il quale si è disposti a sacrificare vite per consentire ad un omicida di spargre terrore e morte, e sopravvivere.


Non è così. La "colpa" in certi casi è di malattie certificate, qua stiamo parlando di uno che era stato già sottoposto a tso. Il punto sta nel provare a risolvere questi problemi, non nel difendere l'aggressore.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non so cosa è successo alla società per arrivare a questi deliri e fanatismi distruttivi.
> 
> Non ci siamo, amico. La Natura al solito insegna, e non venirmi a dire che la Natura sbaglia. Se tu fossi a capo di un branco, a seguito di una aggressione non reagiresti e faresti sterminare la tua gente perché non concepisci la difesa tramite offesa. E questo ti porta inevitabilmente all'estinzione.
> 
> Dite che siete vicini alle famiglie colpite, che desiderate che non succeda più. Bene, allora spiegate per filo e per segno come fareste ad evitarlo.


La natura insegna anche che l'uomo è l'essere vivente più intelligente di tutti, paragonarci a un branco di lupi onestamente non lo trovo molto edificante. Per evitare che certi soggetti si rendano pericolosi occorre individuarli e tenerne traccia costantemente dei movimenti. Valutazioni psicologiche fin dalle scuole, sostegni tangibili nel tempo a favore di assistenza professionale psicologica. I soggetti più a rischio andrebbero tenuti sotto stretto controllo in strutture apposite, dove possano vivere una vita il meno dolorosa possibile. Ci si ostina a parametrare il nostro vissuto con quello degli altri: nulla di più sbagliato. Tu credi che questo folle sia una persona normale che un bel giorno è uscito di casa e ha scelto di ammazzare un cristiano che stava al lavoro, la verità è molto più complessa di così.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Spiega come fai se oggi un criminale uguale in tutto e per tutto a questo qui sta per uccidere un innocente*, nella solita identica maniera. E lascia stare la pena di morte data a posteriori, tanto ho capito che è irrealizzabile, ciononostante continuate a puntare unicamente su quella per farvi le vostre ragioni e sviare il discorso.
> 
> Dopodomani riscriverai le solite identiche cose, l'unica cosa che è cambiata è che un'altra persona ha perso la vita. E a te non frega niente, l'importante è ribadire il concetto ideologico del "volemose tutti bene", fintantoché la cosa non ti sfiora.
> 
> Altro post dove non si spiega come giustificarsi con le famiglie, ma soprattutto con chi ci rimette la vita. Totalmente irrilevanti, gente che muore per permettervi di portare avanti le vostre idee. Grandi, un applauso.


Il rischio c'è sempre, così come c'è il rischio di nascere in Burundi e non in Italia o di beccarsi la leucemia fulminante appena nati. La vita si compone di questi terribili avvenimenti incontrollabili. Si controlli quel che si può controllare, nella misura della prevenzione (vedi sopra), dell'informazione e dell'accettazione della casualità della vita. Domani potrei morire? Sì. Lo stesso potrebbe accadere a mio figlio. Non si tratta di menefreghismo ma di pura e semplice consapevolezza. Con la vendetta non risolvi nulla e non riporti in vita nessuno. L'esercito nei supermercati potrebbe esser idealmente una soluzione: peccato che l'esercito sia composto da esseri umani, non da robot. E nella storia casi di forte militarizzazione nella vita civile non sono di certo stati sinonimo di benessere e serenità


----------



## gabri65 (29 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non è così. La "colpa" in certi casi è di malattie certificate, qua stiamo parlando di uno che era stato già sottoposto a tso. Il punto sta nel provare a risolvere questi problemi, non nel difendere l'aggressore.



Provare che vuol dire? Io non provo, io voglio risolvere. Annullare questi individui tramite soppressione risolve sicuramente. Da questo non avrai più problemi.



livestrong ha scritto:


> La natura insegna anche che l'uomo è l'essere vivente più intelligente di tutti, paragonarci a un branco di lupi onestamente non lo trovo molto edificante. Per evitare che certi soggetti si rendano pericolosi occorre individuarli e tenerne traccia costantemente dei movimenti. Valutazioni psicologiche fin dalle scuole, sostegni tangibili nel tempo a favore di assistenza professionale psicologica. I soggetti più a rischio andrebbero tenuti sotto stretto controllo in strutture apposite, dove possano vivere una vita il meno dolorosa possibile. Ci si ostina a parametrare il nostro vissuto con quello degli altri: nulla di più sbagliato. Tu credi che questo folle sia una persona normale che un bel giorno è uscito di casa e ha scelto di ammazzare un cristiano che stava al lavoro, la verità è molto più complessa di così.



I lupi non si uccidono tra loro. Provo disprezzo a leggere la tua considerazione.

Magari avessimo la lealtà e la correttezza dei lupi, che quando perdono in combattimento offrono simbolicamente il collo all'avversario, che però non uccide il rivale.

L'uomo, un essere intelligente che sta distruggendo il pianeta, sgancia atomiche sulla popolazione civile e ha creato distorsioni comportamentali come malafede, violenza gratuita, inganno, genocidi di massa, mafia, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Io non credo che questo sia una persona normale, è semplicemente malvagio. Se ha problemi, perché non sfoga la sua frustrazione su sé stesso suicidandosi?



livestrong ha scritto:


> Il rischio c'è sempre, così come c'è il rischio di nascere in Burundi e non in Italia o di beccarsi la leucemia fulminante appena nati. La vita si compone di questi terribili avvenimenti incontrollabili. Si controlli quel che si può controllare, nella misura della prevenzione (vedi sopra), dell'informazione e dell'accettazione della casualità della vita. Domani potrei morire? Sì. Lo stesso potrebbe accadere a mio figlio. Non si tratta di menefreghismo ma di pura e semplice consapevolezza. Con la vendetta non risolvi nulla e non riporti in vita nessuno. L'esercito nei supermercati potrebbe esser idealmente una soluzione: peccato che l'esercito sia composto da esseri umani, non da robot. E nella storia casi di forte militarizzazione nella vita civile non sono di certo stati sinonimo di benessere e serenità



Tu confondi l'imponderabile e l'impossibilità del rischio zero con la prevenzione.

Inoltre basta con questa storia della vendetta, sono mistificazioni pretestuose. La mia non è vendetta, è l'eliminazione di crimini che distruggono la vita di persone innocenti minimizzando ogni possibile fonte di rischio, fatta tramite azioni decise. E' ovvio che se uno impazzisce all'improvviso può nuocere senza dare tempo di reazione, ma se la pena è pesante forse qualcuno desiste, nel caso sussista premeditazione.

Sono forse tutti impazziti nel giro di un microsecondo questi criminali che commettono crimini efferati? Ma guarda che strano, si inceppa un ingranaggio nel cervello, ma mantengono la lucidità di prendere un coltello ed affettare la gente, mica prendono un battitappeto, eh.

Comunque lasciamo perdere, che tanto arriviamo ad un nulla di fatto. Prima o poi piangeremo altre vittime, stop, e tu rimarrai della solita idea e scriverai le solite identiche cose.

A me va bene a 'sto punto, basta non capiti a me, che accidenti ti devo dire. Per chi crepa, cavoli suoi, doveva starsene a casa.


----------



## hakaishin (29 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Quella di cui tu parli non è giustizia, è vendetta.


Che è legittima e porta alla giustizia


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2022)

è appena uscita la notizia (io l'ho letta su tg com) di un uomo che in USA è stato liberato all'età di 69 anni dopo ben 38 anni di carcere...liberato perchè innocente (era accusato di stupro e omicidio)

Ha detto "ho pregato tanto questo giorno arrivasse..ora penserò a godermi il tempo di vita che mi resta"

per fortuna (ed ecco il collegamento al discorso che facevamo) che non era in uno Stato dove c'è la pena di morte sennò era fottuto....(non che non lo sia uguale sia chiaro...se entri a 30 e esci a 70 beh..)

dovrebbe essere il tizio nero panciuto


----------



## gabri65 (29 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è appena uscita la notizia (io l'ho letta su tg com) di un uomo che in USA è stato liberato all'età di 69 anni dopo ben 38 anni di carcere...liberato perchè innocente (era accusato di stupro e omicidio)
> 
> Ha detto "ho pregato tanto questo giorno arrivasse..ora penserò a godermi il tempo di vita che mi resta"
> 
> ...



No, è il tizio in giacca e cravatta, e risponde al nome di Maurice Hastings. Sarebbe opportuno riportare bene le notizie.

Il tizio è stato ingiustamente accusato, ma non è stato giustiziato proprio perché non c'erano testimoni oculari.

Direi che è tutt'altra roba rispetto alla notizia di questo thread, a meno che si possa immaginare che il criminale che ha accoltellato ad Assago era in realtà un ologramma.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, è il tizio in giacca e cravatta, e risponde al nome di Maurice Hastings. Sarebbe opportuno riportare bene le notizie.
> 
> Il tizio è stato ingiustamente accusato, ma non è stato giustiziato proprio perché non c'erano testimoni oculari.
> 
> Direi che è tutt'altra roba rispetto alla notizia di questo thread, a meno che si possa immaginare che il criminale che ha accoltellato ad Assago era in realtà un ologramma.


vero è l'altro..ora dimmi cosa cavolo cambia...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vero è l'altro..ora dimmi cosa cavolo cambia...



Beh, cambia che nessuno ha detto di fucilare sul posto una persona solamente accusata di un crimine (e per giunta senza alcuna prova).
Qui parliamo di feccia dell'umanità che fredda persone innocenti davanti anche a forze dell'ordine o a decine di testimoni oculari.

Per quale motivo non devi porre fine alla vita di certa feccia?
È gente irrecuperabile, occuperebbe solamente posto nelle carceri già sovraffollate.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vero è l'altro..ora dimmi cosa cavolo cambia...



Cambia che posti un evento che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'argomento del thread, per portare l'acqua al tuo mulino. Ecco cosa cavolo cambia, e raccatti pure i likes.

Poiché questo tizio è stato scagionato, significa allora che l'omicida di Assago non ha commesso reato e va liberato?

Perché non postate anche le foto della famiglia della vittima in lacrime?


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh, cambia che nessuno ha detto di fucilare sul posto una persona solamente accusata di un crimine (e per giunta senza alcuna prova).
> Qui parliamo di feccia dell'umanità che fredda persone innocenti davanti anche a forze dell'ordine o a decine di testimoni oculari.
> 
> Per quale motivo non devi porre fine alla vita di certa feccia?
> È gente irrecuperabile, occuperebbe solamente posto nelle carceri già sovraffollate.


no mi riferivo al fatto se era quello con o senza cravatta...


----------



## __king george__ (29 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cambia che posti un evento che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'argomento del thread, per portare l'acqua al tuo mulino. Ecco cosa cavolo cambia, e raccatti pure i likes.
> 
> Poiché questo tizio è stato scagionato, significa allora che l'omicida di Assago non ha commesso reato e va liberato?
> 
> Perché non postate anche le foto della famiglia della vittima in lacrime?


c'entra che se giustizi una persona innocente indietro non torni se la metti in carcere e basta forse si

che c'entra che quello di assago è innocente..deduzione tua..sbagliata


----------



## gabri65 (29 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> c'entra che se giustizi una persona innocente indietro non torni se la metti in carcere e basta forse si
> 
> che c'entra che quello di assago è innocente..deduzione tua..sbagliata



Sì, ma allora questo a cosa contribuisce nella discussione, scusa.

Vorresti dire che noi stavamo per giustiziare un innocente, c'è forse la possibilità che l'omicida di Assago non abbia commesso reato?

A che serve questa informazione, se non a rimarcare ancora di più sostegno al criminale.


----------

